# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Miom

## srki

Evo drage moje da Vam javim jos jednu tuznu vijest.
Danas sam bila na punkciji i doktor mi je nasao miom na maternici.
Mrtav-hladan kaze:Imate miom na maternici,evo kako se lijepo vidi.
Pitam ga i sta sad?
Ma nista pratit cemo ga da li raste ili ne.
Da li koja ima slican slucaj????????????????????????? :?   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## teacher

Ja imam miome. Za jedan miom mi je dr. rekla da je polip, ali ipak nije. Jel ti rekao dr. kakav je po smještaju? Ako nije submukozni ne bi trebao (u većini slučajeva) praviti probleme.

----------


## rijecanka77

*Srki*

Nisu svi miomi isti i normalno je da se često pojavljuju u fertilnoj dobi.  Ponekad znaju raditi probleme, a nekad ne.  Sve ovisi koji tip mioma imaš, pročitaj što ti je dr. napisao.  Meni je npr. nedavno otkriven subserozni miom, mali je 2cm i svi dr. su mi rekli da se ne brinem jer da mi taj neće stvarati nikakve probleme za trudnoću.  Inače, oni znaju podivljati upravo pod utjecajem hormona u trudnoći...

Kao što kažem, ne može se generalizirati...Znam da zvuči strašno kao imaš miom, ali to su zapravo dobroćudne izrasline i sve ovisi od slučaja do slučaja.

----------


## Bebel

Srki, već smo pisali o toj temi na :
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=52237
pa malo pogledaj.

Ja sam sad 5+4 sa intramuralnim miomom koji prijeti mojoj mrvici, ali moj miom nije u kategoriji onih koji se mogu operirati.
Ima urednih trudnoća sa miomom, ali doktor ti moja ojasniti kakav  je tvoj miom.
Sretno

----------


## teacher

*Bebel*, prvo čestitke na trudnoći. :D Ti imaš intramuralni miom, a meni je dr. rekla da intramuralni i subserozni nisu uopće bitni ako ih se ima, samo da su opasni submukozni. Pa ti sad znaj..[/b]

----------


## rijecanka77

Bebel, držim fige da sve prodje dobro i da taj miom ne šteti tvojoj bebici   :Kiss:

----------


## Denny

*Srki*, tvoj doktor se nije zabrinuo jer veliki broj žena u plodnoj dobi ima miome i oni uglavnom ne stvaraju probleme ako su manji i ako miruju. Nisi napisala gdje je točno miom smješten i kolike je veličine, ali ako nije u sluznici maternice i ako ne bude rastao, najvjerojatnije ti neće stvarati nikakve probleme. 
U slučaju trudnoće treba ga dodatno kontrolirati jer raste pod utjecajem hormona, ali poznam mnogo cura koje su i s miomom bez problema iznjele trudnoću.

----------


## srki

Hvala cure na odgovorima ali ja nista ne znam,ni gdje se nalazi,ni koje je velicine....niti sam kakav papir dobila.
Drugi put cu ga vise pitati.rekao je samo da se lijepo vidi i da cemo pratiti njegov rast.Nadam se da ce sve biti dobro.  :Kiss:   cure.

----------


## sretna35

i ja sam vlasnica jednog mioma u trudnoći, doktor kaže da nećemo ništa s njime i da se ne brinem pa mu ja vjerujem, ne znam kakav je ali je velik cca 2.5 cm

----------


## Namcor

Ja sam isto ponosna vlasnica dva subserozna (valjda se ovako piše) mioma (veći promjera 2cm) otkrivena laparoskopijom. Mnoštvo doktora me pregledalo i nitko oko njih nije pravio dramu. Jednog su vrlo brzo prestali spominjati. Prva trudnoća mi je prošla uredno, a na početku druge trudnoće dr je rekao da se miom kalcificirao, što znači da se više neće mijenjati.
To je moje iskustvo, nadam se da ćeš i ti vrlo brzo zaboraviti na to da ga uopće imaš.

----------


## Anele

Miomi koji smetaju su većinom submukozni (moj slučaj)!   :Sad:  
Imam ja i dvaa subserozna, ali oni miruju već tri godine i nisu problem kao i u većini slučajeva. Imam i tri intramuralna, svi do 1 cm i nadam se da miruju, jer većinom prave probleme tek ako rastu. Ali submukozni su već problem - s njima teško i može doći do trudnoče. Zato ja sad čekam operaciju kod Baumana!! I strah me jako!! Bojim se i opće anestezije, a kamoli dok se sjetim da će mi čeprkati po mom reproduktivnom organu!!

----------


## teacher

Brzo si se odlučila za operaciju, *Anele..Hrabra si. Ja se ne bi dala samo tako. Jesi pokušala s nečim drugim da ih se riješiš?*

----------


## Anele

Ha gle, nemam kaj drugo!! Bila sam kod 4 liječnika i svi misle isto!! Submukozni miomi smetaju i šansa da sve dobro ispadne je 10%, a za to vrijeme dok bi ja čekala i možda i ostala trudna pa možda imala i spontani, gamad može toliko narasti da se neće ni dati više histeroskopski odstraniti, a možda ni uopče više!! Veći mi je rizik ne ići na operaciju.. Meni su  ti intramuralni i submukozni (sveukupno njih 5) narasli u manje od godinu dana... I dobro su prokrvljeni što znači da će rasti i dalje... 
A nije mi nikako svejedno, ali šta da sad radim... Molim Boga da sve dobro završi...   :Unsure:

----------


## Anele

Da nisam odgovorila na pitanje, nisam pokušala s ničim drugim jer nemam s čim... Svi ti čajevi i razne terapije možda i jesu ponekad uspješne, ali za njih  treba vremena, a ja svoj problem moram rješavati još dok je malen.. Uglavnom, zasad je stajalište da makivaju samo submukozne miome, a ostale ne diraju jer nisu kompromitirajći... Dakle jedan submukozni od 2 cm i jedan od 0,5 cm.

----------


## Bebel

> *Bebel*, prvo čestitke na trudnoći. :D Ti imaš intramuralni miom, a meni je dr. rekla da intramuralni i subserozni nisu uopće bitni ako ih se ima, samo da su opasni submukozni. Pa ti sad znaj..[/b]


U pravilu bi to tako trebalo biti, ali moj intramuralni miom je spušten do ruba endometrija i blago deformira cavum (inače je iznad i nema utjecaja). Plod se na žalost gotovo ovio oko mioma i na taj način najjače osjeti kontrakcije. Ja sam mislila ići na operaciju, ali mi je ne savjetuju jer bi u tom slučaju morali ljuštiti miom sa stjenke maternice što bi dovelo do njezinog slabljanja i gotovo nikakvih šansi za održavanje ploda.
Sad mirujem i nadam se najboljem iako se ovaj moj junak/inja baš zainatio/la.

----------


## teacher

Pa to je nevjerojatno. Kako se plod tako smjestio..U mojem slučaju plod je isto bio blizu mioma, ali ne baš toliko blizu. I dr.-i su odbacili mogućnost da je spontani uzrokovan miomom. Ako ti miom ne nastavi rasti, ja vjerujem da će sve biti u redu. Plod će napredovati i prerasti miom.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ako ti miom ne nastavi rasti, ja vjerujem da će sve biti u redu. Plod će napredovati i prerasti miom.


X

Iskusila u dvije trudnoće. Sretno, Bebel, držimo fige da sve bude dobro. 
Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## teacher

Uf, što sam ljuta na te miome..Kažu da su to dobroćudne izrasline-figu-kad nam prave probleme to su zlonamjerne izrasline. Nek ih vrag odnese..  :Laughing:

----------


## Bebel

> Uf, što sam ljuta na te miome..Kažu da su to dobroćudne izrasline-figu-kad nam prave probleme to su zlonamjerne izrasline. Nek ih vrag odnese..


X
pretpostavka je da će miom u početku rasti zbog količine hormona, ali bi ga moj junak/inja ipak jednog dana trebao prerasti.
Po cijele dane ga molim da nadjača tog neprijatelja tako da me malo smiri.

----------


## teacher

[b]Bebel, bit će sve ok. Mora biti. Možda miom ni neće rasti. Ima i takvih primjera. A ja sam svojima objavila rat tako da su se sigurno prestrašili i očekuju koje ću oružje sad iskušat protiv njih.   :Wink:

----------


## gerica

čitam... 
naime, ja imam 5 mioma. s 19 godina otkriveno mi ih je 3 (oko 2 cm) i s godinama (oko 6 god) oni su rasli... a u proteklih 6 mj su podivljali... stanje izgleda ovako: 5cm, 3.5cm, i 3 oko 2 cm... 2 mioma najmanja su učahureni (zbog embolizacije) i oni se ne mijenjaju, sve ostalo raste...

----------


## gerica

zaboravih dalje...
naravno, trudim se oko bebe, no još uvijek ništa... sad je ispalo da su i jajnici lijeni, da ne dolazi do ovulacije pa ćemo se baciti na stimulaciju ovulacije... 
a onda sam se potrudila i na internetu pronašla da miomi rastu od tableta Klomifen...
a da ne spominjem da je to sve kod privatnog ginekologa gdje se svaka folikometrija plaća 200 kn... pregled 400 kn, injekcija isto toliko...
a jbg kad se na socijalnom odnose NE ljudski prema pacijenticama...

----------


## teacher

Evo tebe ponovo, *gerice*! Što su ti dr.-i savjetovali u vezi mioma?

----------


## Anele

Gerice, a koje miome imaš? 
Mislim strašno mi je to s tim miomima.. I ja ih mrzim!!! Doktori su svi u čudu kad vide a ih toliko imam sa samo 24 g. I ja se bacam na bebača, samo da operacija prođe......

----------


## gerica

a trudnoću čim prije... no ne uspijeva... kažu da neće smetati začeću, no pri porodu bi mogli stvarati probleme (bit će carski)...
sljedeći mjesec bi trebala početi sa stimulacijom ovulacije...

----------


## gerica

moji miomi su submukozni, ali nisu za operaciju... 2 su embolizirana i oni miruju već 5  godina (2 cm), ostali nisu čak ni za embolizaciju!

----------


## Denny

*gerice*, ako te to što tješi, ja sam pila klomifen 2 ciklusa za redom, nakon toga Femaru i miom nije narastao ni milimetra (valjda se uplašio kako teacher kaže   :Laughing:  ). Ja sam ga se ipak rješila prije tri tjedna, jer smo sve drugo več provali i trudnoće nema. Iskreno, i ja i moj dr. mislimo da miom (4.5 cm) nije trebao smetati začeću, ali ipak postoji 10-15% žena kojima je upravo miom bio uzrok neplodnosti. Baš me zanima hoću li bit sreće da upadnem u tu statistiku.   :Wink:  Ako ne, idemo na IVF.   :Kiss:  
Sretno cure!   :Kiss:  
*Bebel* čuvaj se i molim Boga da bebica što prije ojača i pokaže tom miomu tko je gazda. Vjerujem da će sve bit ok, držim fige!   :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

*Denny*  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## teacher

Gerice, kako to da su ti rekli da submukozni miomi nisu za operaciju? Obično te predlažu za histeroskopiju.

----------


## Anele

Hm, to ni meni nije jasno! Meni su svi rekli da se submukozni miomi  uvijek makivaju, tj. savjet liječnika je da se odstrane prije trudnoče. Meni se ovaj veći miom (2 cm) nalazi tik do endometrija pa pretpostavljaju da neću zbog toga bez operacije ni ostati trudna... A što su manji to ih je lakše i manje riskantno operirati, zato ja i idem sad čim prije....

----------


## gerica

iskreno, ne znam... 
bila sam kod više ginekologa i ono što me najviše ljuti, svaki ima svoje mišljenje... i sva se razlikuju... 
svi su se složili oko jednog - čim prije trudnoća... jedan veli miomektomija, moj privatni nije za to... a nije ni doc Barišić (koji bi to trebao izvesti)... već sam rekla da su dva mioma embolizirana, i oni miruju...

----------


## teacher

Da, to je problem što svaki dr. ima svoje mišljenje, valjda prema iskustvu. Submukozni miomi rastu u šupljinu maternice i kod histeroskopije tek kad dr. uđe instrumentom u maternicu vidi može li se ili ne odstraniti miom. Ponekad ne uspije odstraniti miom, a ostane oštećenje od pokušavanja koje može sprječavat začeće. Idealno bi bilo da se plod smjesti daleko od mioma pa ako bi miom i počeo rasti ne bi smetao plodu. Na jednoj stranici na netu sam čitala da i kod veliki submukoznih mioma ne preporučuju operaciju upravo iz tog razloga, a ako bi ga i uspjeli maknuti ostane veliki ožiljak koji bi mogao omesti implantaciju. Ne mogu još vjerovati da uz sav napredak u medicini nema pravog odgovora u vezi mioma. Samo operacija ili rizik koji mogu oni nositi sa sobom.  :Evil or Very Mad:   Naći ću ga ja..  :Wink:

----------


## gerica

eh, upravo takvo objašnjenje mi je dao moj dr.

----------


## Anele

Dr. barišić je po svima najveći stručnjak za miome u HR, a mislim i šire!! Jučer sam bila kod još jedne liječnice i žena mi je isto rekla da idem k njemu i učinim ono što on nalaže.. A i ona savjetuje operaciju. Isto tako, rečeno mi je da operacija submukoznih mioma ne bi trebala predstavljati problem, već da su problem intramuralni (za operirati..)!!?? Kao, submukozni se lako skidaju, dok s intramuralnim je to već problem... Eto, tako su mi rekli... Pa ti sad znaj!!!  :/

----------


## gerica

mene je doc. Barišić poslao na MR i kad je vidio sliku, nije bio za operaciju... već je predložio dr. Rubina i embolizaciju... pa od 5 mioma vjerojatno ima svačega...
doduše to je bilo prije 4 godine...

----------


## teacher

Eto, još jedna potvrda da kod nekih problem odstranjenja predstavljaju intramuralni miomi (kao što kaže *Bebel*), a kod nekih submukozni. Pitam se..Što je to u miomima nekih žena utjecalo na to da su ih se ipak uspjele riješiti..Čajevima ili sličnim..Jel na to utječe prokrvljenost mioma ili nešto drugo? :? I zašto nastaju: nemoguće da se toliko nas nezdravo hrani, kao što se piše ili da kontracepcijske tablete utječu na njihovo stvaranje (negdje sam čak pročitala da tablete "čuvaju" reproduktivno zdravlje žene) ili da stanice maternice u jednom trenu mutiraju, itd..A najbolja teorija mi je ipak ona koja govori da miomi nastaju zbog nesređenih odnosa sa majkom..  :Laughing:   Tko je to izmislio..Hrpa teorija, a pomoći nema. Lutamo ko guske u magli..

----------


## teacher

"a ostane oštećenje od pokušavanja koje može sprječavat začeće"

Mali ispravak-a ostane oštećenje koje može sprječavat implantaciju.

----------


## Bebel

Na žalost, podižem ovu za mene bolnu temu.
Naime, danas sam dobila jedno od rijetkih mišljenja koje je (nakon moje neuspjele trudnoće) za operaciju mioma. Doktor kaže da je mala vjerojatnost za oštećenje stjenke maternice, ali baš istraživanje ne idu u prilog tome.
Pogledala sam rad http://medlib.mef.hr/166/01
"Usporedba dviju izvornih tehnika rekonstrukcije stijenke
maternice pri laparoskopskoj enukleaciji intramuralnog mioma" i baš mi opisano nije ululo nadu.
Naime, od 60 pacijentica, samo su za tri navedene kasnije trudnoće koje su prećene i završile uspješno. Ni u jedne bolesnice nije
zamijećena ruptura maternice. Međutim, s obzirom na mali broj poroda
nakon enukleacija mioma praćenih ovim radom, ne može se donijeti konačan zaključak o mogućoj učestalosti ove kasne i po život opasne komplikacije zahvata.
Za navedene trudnoće se na spominje koliki su miomi bili i koji im je točno položaj bio u odnosu na stjenku.

Nemam pojma što napraviti. 
Spominjale ste dr. Barišića pa razmišljam da odem i kod njega po mišljenje.
Kod mene je između ostalog, dugo trajalo krvarenje nakon kiretaže i nakon 20 dana nastupila je bol u dijelu gdje je miom. Doktor kaže da je to normalno jer miom još uvijek reagira kao da sam trudna. Sad je već promjera 25x40, a startali smo sa negdje 25x27.
Poznajete li nekog tko je uspješno prošao operaciju intremuralnog mioma?

----------


## teacher

Nažalost, stalno se moramo vraćati na te miome.  :Evil or Very Mad:   Iskreno, ne poznajem nijednu ženu koja je operirala bilo kakav miom pa ti ne mogu odgovoriti na pitanje. Dr. kod koje sam bila na pregledu nakon kiretaže nije za operaciju mojih mioma jer kaže da bi moglo možda više štetiti, nego koristiti dok su neki dr.-i ko iz topa ispalili da bi to trebalo operirati. Ja nisam za operaciju ma što bilo tko od njih rekao..Stalno čeprkam i tražim nešto da ih se riješim jer znam da su ih se neke žene uspjele riješiti.

----------


## Mima

Ja sam operirala miome. Imala sam ih više, raznih tipova. Nakon operacije su mi ponovo narasli. Zatrudnila sam, dobila prijevremene trudove u 32. tjednu, imala rupturu maternice i rodila hitnim carskim.

Sad, jel moj primjer ohrabrujuću, vjerojatno baš i nije. No, imam dijete, sa kojim je Bogu hvala sve u redu. Da nisam operirala miome - koji su mi radili ogromne probleme (jaka krvarenja i bolovi) - sigurno je da ne bih uspjela zatrudniti niti održati trudnoću. S te strane operacija je bila itekako opravdana. S druge strane, da smo dijete i ja umalo zaglavili - jesmo.

----------


## teacher

*Mima*, kako ti je trudnoća prošla s njima? Kakve si u trudnoći imala?

----------


## Mima

A čuj, vidiš kako je prošla - rodila sam u 32. tjednu i to mi je maternica pukla. Trudnoću su mi inače smatrali iznenađujuće urednom.

Kakvi su bili se ne sjećam točno, bit će da sam imala svih vrsta jer mi je maternica bila puna mioma 'kao vrećica sa lješnjacima' kad sam 6 mj nakon operacije došla na pregled. Mogu točno pogledati kakvi su i koliki bili najveći (dva su bila veća u trudnoći) kad budem doma.

----------


## Anele

Ja još ni sama ne mogu vjerovati da ti miomi mogu izazivati tolike probleme! Meni su moji intramuralni do nekih 1.5 cm i svi doktori su mi rekli da je njih bolje ne dirati. Ako se operiraju, komplicirano je jer se nalaze u samoj stijenci maternice i samim time su najteže dostupni i zato ostaju i ožiljci. A s ožiljcima nam nitko više ne može garantirati da će do trudnoče doći. Čitala sam da su neke žene ostale trudne i bez problema iznosile trudnoču sa intramuralnim miomima. 

Babel pratila sam te cijelo vrijeme na forumu i ti si mi bila jedna svjetla točka tako da sam sad iznimno tužna i žalosna radi tvog ishoda!!!  :Crying or Very sad:  
Daj mi reci, koje sve miome ti imaš, koliko ih je?!

Ja se još uvijek nadam da ćemo sve mi sa miomima čuvati jedan dan svoje malecke..   :Love:

----------


## Mima

Anele pa normalno da se može iznijeti trudnoća sa miomima! SVE žene u mojoj obitelji imaju miome i sve su iznijele normalne trudnoće! Jedna moja sestrična je rodila  blizance u 40. godini, imala je miom, i sve je bilo u savršenom redu. Pitanje kod mioma je kakve probleme uzrokuju.
Ja sam imala miom koji mi je uzrokovao užasna krvarenja (izljeve), menstruacije koje su trajale 14 dana, i stravične bolove. Radi toga sam išla na operaciju, sa takvim miomom ne bih mogla niti zatrudniti niti sačuvati trudnoću. Kod operacij mi je - to je pretpostavka - stanjena stijenka maternice i zato je došlo do rupture.

----------


## Anele

Ma ja isto imam jača krvarenja nego prije, puno jača, ali ajde menge traju normalno, 6 dana, jedino su prva tri dana jako obilne. Imam jedan submukozni od 2.5 cm, jdan od 1 cm i tri intramuralna do 1,5 cm. E sad svi savjetuju operaciju submukoznog, iako jedan liječnik je čak rekao da probam ići i na trudnoču pa što bude. Čitam da su se tebi ionako vratili..
Ajd kad češ moći daj pogledaj koliki su bili tvoji miomi. Neki primjeri sa iznešenim trudnočama bi mi jako puno olakšali..  :Smile:  
Mislim da si rekla da si imala i submukozni i intramuralni.. Zar su se baš svi kasnije vratili?? Ne znam dal da onda uopče i idem na operaciju (za koju sam se već skoro pa odlučila)!!

----------


## Bebel

*Mima* žao mi je zbog toga što si prošla, ali srećom da ste se ti i tvoja kći sretno izvukle iz te situacije.

Ja imam samo jadan jedini miom i on je intramuralni. Stjenka mi u gornjem dijelu izgleda, recimo kao žlica. Un radi udubljene s jedne strane, ali postoji i dio stjenke koji je formiran uredno.
Obzirom na dvije stimulacije (sa po 24 Gonala), biokemijske trudnoće i ovu zadnju 10-to tjednu trudnoću on je ipak značajno narastao. 
Sa MPO sam startala od veličine 22,3x22,4 a sad je 25x40. U ovih 10 tjedana trudnoće nije rastao i plod je na kraju imao dobar položaj u odnosu na njega iako se početno zakačio točno uz miom. Drugi plod koji je bio dalje od mioma se pustio već u 5 tjednu. 
Po tome, miom nije kriv za moj spontani, ali tko to može točno tvrditi.
Poznanica je pila čajeve kupljene u ljekarni Fitosan  http://www.fitosan.hr/ i ona se riješila mioma, ali to su bili submukozni.
Ovaj moj se baš čvrsto zalijepio i stvarno me strah da nakon operacije neću moći iznijeti trudnoću. S druge strane se bojim da ako odgađam operaciju, to ču ući u razdoblje gdje će mi s obzirom na godine biti problem odvojiti vrijeme za oporavak nakon operacije i oporavak stjenke.
Inače, moje M su uredne. Povremeno bolne i obilne, ali to se događa možda 2x godišnje i to tek nakon biokemijske T.

----------


## teacher

Joj, baš mi je žao što se moramo toliko baviti s tim miomima i strahovati zbog njih. A ljuta sam jer čitam kako nam je svima različito rečeno. Neki bi operirali submukozne, neki ne bi, neki bi opet intramuralne, drugi ne bi..Meni je rečeno da je kod submukoznog operacija rizična upravo zbog ožiljka, a znamo da bi onda taj ožiljak bio s unutrašnje strane stijenke, znači možda bi omeo implantaciju. Meni krvarenja nisu jaka. Imam duge cikluse i dok M dođe, valjda se miomima više ni ne da izazivat jaka krvarenja.  :Laughing:   Šala, mala. Bila sam na tretmanima bioenergije i vjerujem da mi je ona "pospiješila" ovulaciju i da zbog nje nemam jaka krvarenja. Uskoro idem napravit briseve i papa test nakon kiretaže pa ću i uzv napravit, možda ima i daljnjih poboljšanja.

----------


## teacher

I meni je dvoje dr. reklo da razlog mog spontanog nisu miomi dok je moja dr. rekla da ako srčeko ne zakuca da je to zbog mioma pa sad...Kome vjerovat? :?  Nisam napisala da su moji miomi dobro prokrvljeni, a ipak nemam obilne M. Možda je ipak to zbog bioenergije..Ako taj čaj, Fitosan, pomaže za submukozne miome, zašto ne bi pomogao i za ostale? Svi miomi su isto građeni, samo im je lokacija drukčija. Možda bi i mi to morale probati..

----------


## Mima

Cure ja sam nešto bila proučavala alternativu kad sam imala te miome i u principu ono što se savjetovalo a to mi je i moja dr. rekla (Harni) je veganska dijeta - znači bez mesa i mlijeka, kao radi hormona. Bila sam na netu i našla neke savjete za prirodno liječenje koji su uključivali i vegansku dijetu. Ja sam tada tako i onako jela veganski, pa sam bila prešla na makrobiotiku i išla sam kod Z. Pejića na savjetovanje pa mi je on dao hrpe raznih čajeva i pripravaka za piti, i upute za dijetu. Jel' mi to pomoglo ili nije pojma nemam, miomi nisu nestali, ali sam nakon tri mjeseca makrobiotike bila trudna.

----------


## Bebel

Ja ću kontaktirati Fitosan baš da provjerim što kažu za intramuralne miome. Od 14.8. idem na odmor pa nisam sigurna da li da to odradim prije ili poslije.
Inače, jedna od stvari koja nije navedena u onom radu koji sam linkala je to da MPO-om možemo začeti i dvojčeke. Kako to iznijeti ako mi je oslabljena stjenka????
Prijateljica mi je savjetovala i posjet bioenergetičaru jer je njoj pomoglo s drugi tegobama.
Ja nemam strah od operacija i obavila bih to bez ikakvog straha da ulog nije bebica.
Još ću na jesen sve proći sa mojim doktorom koji vodi PO pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## Anele

I ja ću kontaktirati FITOSAN i to još ovaj tjedan. Pa ću vidjeti što će reći...  Curke ako budete imale bilo kakve novosti, ajd ih podijelite tu s nama. Općenito, što se mioma tiće, čini mi se da nema baš puno njih takve probleme dok su podforumi za PCOS puni....

----------


## Bebel

U prethodnoj temi o miomima ima i pozitivnih iskustava i sretno završenih trudnoća pa se nadam da će takvih iskustava biti još:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=52237

Ja ću vas informirati o bilo kakvom pomaku. Nakon prve-prave M koja treba doći nakon kiretaže, trebam napraviti UZV i briseve pa ću vidjeti kakvo je stanje sa miomom. To bi trebalo biti najkasnije početkom 9 mj. kad ću se vratiti sa odmora.
Krajem 9 mj. idem i kod mojeg MPO doktora kako bi se dogovorili za postupak u listopadu/studenom. Imam još smrzlića pa ćemo možda probati s njima prije konačne odluke o miomu. Nisu baš neke kvalitete, ali tko zna...

Što se tiče onih čajeva, poznanica mi je rekla da su se njoj zgražali u Petrovoj na broj mioma i kad je nakon propisan kure došla ponovno, nastupilo je čuđenje jer su se povukli. E pa sad, svaki slučaj je individualan. 
Meni tako npr. nije bilo nikakve pomoći od one mješavine meda i lana, a nekome je pomoglo. Tako je vjerojatno i sa čajevima.
E da...jednom sam miješala rakiju i neke trave (dobila sam taj recept od nekog) i jedini rezultat nakon što sam to pila je stravično krvarenje zbog kojeg sam skoro završila na hitnoj.
Probat ću je i druge recepte s nadom da će nešto i meni pomoći.

 :Love:

----------


## Anele

Ja se toplo nadam da će te mješavine pomoči, ako ništa drugo da barem stagniraju rast. Samo da se ne bi još dogodilo da radi njih narastu.. Ovo je jako utješno da su se nekima smanjili ili čak nestali upotrebom biljnih preparata, ali opet da, sve je to individualno... 
Ma znam i da postoje pozitivni ishodi s miomima i trudnočom, ali ta neizvjenot, hoče li se primiti, hoče li se trudnoča iznijeti, hoču li imati bebača ili ne, je užasna!! Ne samo meni nego svima koji su u tom problemu. Mogu si misliti kako je tek kad ih izgubiš?!   :Sad:    Tako bi lijepo bilo da nestanu, da se ne mora glava razbijati ići na operaciju ili ne!!!
Ima dana kad sam skroz cool i zaboravim na to, a onda me pukne i samo o tome razmišljam, a tek sam na početku borbe!! 
Ah vidjet ćemo.....

----------


## teacher

Curke, svakako se javite nakon što kontaktirate Fitosan. 
Ja mogu napraviti mali sažetak onoga što sam ja isprobala. Dakle..Nakon što su mi dijagnosticirani miomi prije 2 i nešto god. prvo sam probala Azena čajeve protiv mioma. Malih pomaka je bilo, ali nisam nastavila s njima jer mi je želudac stradao od tih jakih čajeva (pili su se prije obroka, 3 x dnevno). Poslije me dr. uvjeravala da to treba samo kontrolirat tako da sam to pustila. Nakon skoro 2 god. probala sam sa prvim tretmanima bioenergije. Nisu mi pomogli. Možda i zato jer sam bila na kontracepciji pa je i tako u organizmu "umjetno" stanje. A i bioenergetičari možda nisu bili dorasli tom problemu. Nakon toga probala sam med i lan, miomi nisu rasli, ali nisu se ni smanjivali. To sam isto probala pod kontracepcijom. Zadnji tretmani bez kontracepcije su mi, mislim, pomogli. Već sam napisala u vezi čega. Sada sam bila, pisala sam o tome pod Nekonvencionalna medicina, na rife terapiji, 3 x i sad bi još trebala na par tretmana bioenergije. Bioenergetičar kaže da je imao puno žena sa miomima i da nek ne brinem, da će sve biti u redu. Javit ću ishod. Na kontrolu bi iza toga trebala za cirka mjesec i pol.

----------


## Bebel

Ja moram čekati prvu M nakon kiretaže pa se bacam u akciju. Sad sam izbacila sve dodatke koje sam konzumirala dok se organizam ne vrati u normalu.
Uh, cijelo ovo vrijeme nekako pokušavam zanemariti taj šugavi miom, a sad me lovi panika.
Inače, negdje sam čitala sa je dobra i tjelovježba pa ću možda od 9 mj. krenuti na neko istezanje. To mi je baš tlaka...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mare41

Bok,
i ja imam intramuralni miom, al niko od doktora se na njega ne obazire, moja dijagnoza je primarni idiopatski sterilitet, sve je u redu, a trudnoće nema ni na klomifenima sa folikulometrijom, počinjem misliti da ipak miom smeta (iako se navodno ne povećava)

----------


## Anele

Heh, ja sam isto počela s tjelovježbom. Kažu da je jako dobra za miome jer se njome kao rješava višak estrogena koji su odgovorni pak za rast mioma. Mene moji intramuralni miomi zabrinjavaju više od ovog submukoznog. Submukozni se lako može maknuti, ali intramuralni su već problem. I kad vidim da su cure imale spontani s jednim intramuralnim od 2 cm, ne znam kaj ja mogu očekivati od njih 3, a svaki do 2 cm, s tim da konstantno rastu!!??  :Sad:  
Mare, ne znam kod kojih doktora ideš, ali ako ne možeš zatrudnjeti, a imaš miom, možda bi se s tim trebalo malo bolje pozabaviti.. NAravno, ne mora biti da je miom razlog, ali opet i može. Savjetujem ti da posjetiš neke od naših boljih ginekologa (ako to već nisi), jer sam se i sama osvjedočila da su neka imena s razlogom "razvikana"!!

----------


## mare41

> Heh, ja sam isto počela s tjelovježbom. Kažu da je jako dobra za miome jer se njome kao rješava višak estrogena koji su odgovorni pak za rast mioma. Mene moji intramuralni miomi zabrinjavaju više od ovog submukoznog. Submukozni se lako može maknuti, ali intramuralni su već problem. I kad vidim da su cure imale spontani s jednim intramuralnim od 2 cm, ne znam kaj ja mogu očekivati od njih 3, a svaki do 2 cm, s tim da konstantno rastu!!??  
> Mare, ne znam kod kojih doktora ideš, ali ako ne možeš zatrudnjeti, a imaš miom, možda bi se s tim trebalo malo bolje pozabaviti.. NAravno, ne mora biti da je miom razlog, ali opet i može. Savjetujem ti da posjetiš neke od naših boljih ginekologa (ako to već nisi), jer sam se i sama osvjedočila da su neka imena s razlogom "razvikana"!!


Hvala, ali prošla sam nekoliko doktora, sad sam kod dr Radončića koji se također na obazire na miom, polip je operirao, ali nije me slušao kad sam rekla da trudnoće nije bilo ni dok nije bilo polipa (miom je stalno tu), to je njima nevažno, a ja nisam sigurna, inače, novi zakon me izbacio iz MPO postupaka jer nisam udana i sad ne znam što dalje...

----------


## Anele

Radončić je ok koliko sam čula! S miomima ti sve ovisi, koliko su veliki, gdje su smješteni i tako. Neki rade, neki ne rade probleme. Što se MPO tiće, žao mi je stvarno. Ako je sve drugo kod vas ok (dečkov spermiogram), a problem je samo miom, ja bi na tvom mjestu ipak još probala otići kod nekoga.. Možda do Baumana, Šimunića... ako kod njih nisi bila. Oboje su vrhunksi stručnjaci, jedino što Bauman ima puno bolji pristup! Ali opet kažem, sve ovisi o detaljima vezanima uz msještaj i veličinu mioma.

----------


## mare41

Hvala Anele. kod dr Baumana nisam bila, ali probat ću do njega, ma najviše me smeta što se niko nije potrudio saslušati me, jedan me šalje kod drugog, drugi kod trećeg, ni R. nije bio zainteresiran, komentar (u celofanu) je da sam prestara, a svi  samo prelistaju sve nalaze koje imamo-svi hormoni i spermiogram su u redu, eto..

----------


## Anele

Probaj otići kod Baumana. On ti je na Sv. Duhu, ali radi i privatno dva dana u tjednu u poliklinici Pintarić (http://www.poliklinikapintaric.hr/onama.htm). Mislim da se ne čeka dugo na red, a i znam da je cijelo ljeto većinom tu tako da mislim da češ brzo doči do njega. Vrlo je ugodan, zainteresiran, do sad su ga sve cure samo hvalile... Ima vrlo srdačan i normalan pristup! Najnormalniji liječnik kojega sam ja u životu srela!!   :Saint:  
Bavi se isključivo reprodukcijskom medicinom, MPO - vac je, operira ako treba..

----------


## mare41

hvala još jednom, čula sam za njega, ali ja jednostavno sad ne smijem nikud jer me zakon diskriminirao, nadam se da će zakon pasti

----------


## teacher

*Anele*, jesi li kontaktirala Fitosan?

----------


## Anele

Pa u svakom slučaju nemaš što izgubiti da čuješ njegovo mišljenje!! A za zakon se slažem. Žalosno je to jako! Ljude prisiljavaju na brak. Moja prijateljica iz tog razloga planira obaviti civilno vjenčanje, bez ikakve pompe, samo s kumovima, čisto da ima taj papir, jer joj se svadbu nikad nije dalo raditi. Naravno ništa ja tebi ne sugeriram, samo dajem primjer kako je to sve jadno.   :Smile:

----------


## Anele

> *Anele*, jesi li kontaktirala Fitosan?


Ne, ali planiram kad se vratim s godišnjeg!

----------


## Anele

*Bebel*, ako može jedno pitanje?! 
Da li su ti na početku trudnoče savjetovali mirovanje? Nisam nigdje vidjela da si pisala o tome. Moja prijateljica isto ima miome i znam da je bila u bolnici gotovo cijelu trudnoču kao mjeru opreza. Nedavno je rodila zdravog dečkiča. Ali stvarno je imala 100% mirovanje. A mislim da je imala i više mioma nego ti... Pa me sad malo zainteresiralo to tvoje...   :Smile:

----------


## Bebel

Na prvom pregledu sam bila na 5+3 i doktor je rekao da trebam mirovati zbog mioma, ali kako tad nije vidio srčeko onda je rekao da u narednih tjedan dana završim poslove i nakon idućeg pregleda slijedi mirovanje. Međutim, ja sam idući dan krvarila i ponovila UZV. Tad je doktor uočio hematom (koji je vjerojatno uzrokovao drugi plod kojeg doktor nije vidio prethodni dan). Tad smo sa 5+4 imali i srčeko   :Sad:  
Zbog mioma sam dobila Normabel i strogo-strogo sam mirovala (doma). 
Meni se u 5 tj. prestao razvijati plod koji je bio dalje od mioma, a ovaj junak koji se držao do 10tj. je bio uz miom. Hematom je bio ispod njega.
Pregled sam imala svaki tjedan i u 10 tjednu kad je stalo srčeko plod je zauzeo položaj u kojem mu nije smetao miom pa doktor misli da on nije razlog pobačaja. Ipak, u idućoj trudnoći (nadam se da će do nje doći i da će biti uspješna) morat ću strogo mirovati od pozitivne ß.

----------


## teacher

Evo curke, ja sam zvala Fitosan. Žena je rekla da su na godišnjem do 17. i da iza toga zovem na broj koji mi je dala od vlasnika Čelikovića da mu opišem svoj problem, ali je ponudila Čaj za ženske bolesti. Vidjet ću kako će mi biti nakon tretmana bioenergijom. Nadam se da neću morati zvati za čaj.

----------


## Bebel

> Evo curke, ja sam zvala Fitosan. Žena je rekla da su na godišnjem do 17. i da iza toga zovem na broj koji mi je dala od vlasnika Čelikovića da mu opišem svoj problem, ali je ponudila Čaj za ženske bolesti. Vidjet ću kako će mi biti nakon tretmana bioenergijom. Nadam se da neću morati zvati za čaj.


Da. Njega treba kontaktirati da po potrebi priredi poseban čaj.
Ja na žalost smijem tek nakon prve M od kiretaže. Zvat ću ga nakon godišnjeg jer bi u to vrijeme trebala dobiti M.

----------


## teacher

Evo sam da javim da sam drugu M iza kiretaže dobila 33. dan.  :D  Vjerujem da se i to može pripisati bioenergiji, inače nema šanse da bi mi tako brzo došla.

----------


## Anele

> Evo sam da javim da sam drugu M iza kiretaže dobila 33. dan.  :D  Vjerujem da se i to može pripisati bioenergiji, inače nema šanse da bi mi tako brzo došla.


 :D

----------


## Anele

> Na prvom pregledu sam bila na 5+3 i doktor je rekao da trebam mirovati zbog mioma, ali kako tad nije vidio srčeko onda je rekao da u narednih tjedan dana završim poslove i nakon idućeg pregleda slijedi mirovanje. Međutim, ja sam idući dan krvarila i ponovila UZV. Tad je doktor uočio hematom (koji je vjerojatno uzrokovao drugi plod kojeg doktor nije vidio prethodni dan). Tad smo sa 5+4 imali i srčeko   
> Zbog mioma sam dobila Normabel i strogo-strogo sam mirovala (doma). 
> Meni se u 5 tj. prestao razvijati plod koji je bio dalje od mioma, a ovaj junak koji se držao do 10tj. je bio uz miom. Hematom je bio ispod njega.
> Pregled sam imala svaki tjedan i u 10 tjednu kad je stalo srčeko plod je zauzeo položaj u kojem mu nije smetao miom pa doktor misli da on nije razlog pobačaja. Ipak, u idućoj trudnoći (nadam se da će do nje doći i da će biti uspješna) morat ću strogo mirovati od pozitivne ß.



Pa po tvom pričanju i meni se čini da miom nije trebao smetati.. Meni su rekli liječnici da miom smeta ako je plod tik uz njega. Do pobačaja može doći i zbog ostalih razloga koji nemaju veze sa stanjem maternice. Ja nekako zadnje vrijeme gledam skroz pozitivno i ne zamaram se više puno. Vjerujem da će sve ispasti ok!! Svako malo zadnje vrijeme čujem za dijagnoze koje su gore od naših i na kraju ispadne sve ok!!   :Smile:  
Babel sretno sa idućim MPO-om i da uskoro nunaš... I svim curkama također! Samo se puno volite sa svojim mužičima....  :Love:

----------


## teacher

Pa, naravno, *Anele* da će sve biti dobro. Mora biti. Hoćeš ti pokušati sa Fitosanom?

----------


## Anele

Pa jako razmišljam o tome!! Sad sam još na godišnjem, a ni njih ovaj tjedan nema pa planiram zvati drugi tjedan. Vjerujem da odmoči ne može...  :/

----------


## Bebel

> Evo sam da javim da sam drugu M iza kiretaže dobila 33. dan.  :D  Vjerujem da se i to može pripisati bioenergiji, inače nema šanse da bi mi tako brzo došla.


 :D bravo.
Ja još čekam prvu. Meni ovo curenje nikako stati čak niti nakon 26 dana od k. Doktor kaže da je za to kriv miom   :Sad:  . Svako malo me onako štrecne na strani gdje je on smješten. Samo da ne raste dalje.
Ma bit će on dobar, mora. Iako je moj plod bio uz miom u T, nije mu smetao. Moj MPO misli da je nešto drugo razlog. Idemo dalje i neću odustati.
Čekam da mi se ciklus ustali pa se možda naručim kod Barišića da vidim što će on reći. Zna li tko koliko se čeka na pregled kod njega?
 :Kiss:

----------


## Anele

Barišić je sada na godišnjem, barem je meni tako rečeno. Najbolji put do njega (po meni) je kroz polikliniku Sunce. On tamo radi jedno dvije subote u mjesecu pa je najbolje da već sad nazoveš polikliniku pa se raspitaš. Na centrali će ti dati broj od ginekologije u Trnju (tamo radi) pa ćeš vidjeti kak su mu termini slobodni!! Znam samo da zna biti bukiran jedno mjesec dva unaprijed.. 
Babel kod kojeg MPO-ovca si sad? Ako se smije znati?!   :Wink:

----------


## teacher

*Bebel,* možda je to stvarno M uranila, kao što su već cure komentirale. Ne bih rekla da je to od mioma. Zbog njih bi ja krvarila mjesec dana, a nisam. Jel su ti rekli da je dobro prokrvljen?

----------


## Bebel

Ja sam na VV kod dr. L. Inače nisu mi komentirali prokrvljenost mioma, ali na kontroli u Merkuru dr. mi je komentirao kao miomi nakon kiretaže reagiraju još neko vrijeme na T. Također su mi rekli da je u tom razdoblju moguć i njegov rast i u nekim slučajevima naznatno smanjenje. Čakam pravi ciklus pa da odem na ponovnu kontrolu kako bi vidjela stvarnu veličinu. Ovaj tjedan ću izvaditi i hcg  da vidim što se tu događa (nikako to stići zbog posla).
Hvala za info. o dr. Barišiću. Na žalost za narudžbu moram čekati M kao bi uskladila ciklus i pregled, ali info. zlata vrijedi  :Kiss:

----------


## teacher

Možda ipak nisam bila u pravu dok sam ti, Bebel, napisala da krvarenje nije od mioma. Ako si imala klasičnu kiretažu, možda su ga strugnuli. Toga sam se ja bojala pa je iz tog razloga vakum bolje rješenje. Al što možeš..

----------


## teacher

Anele, jesi li možda zvala Fitosan? Ja ću sutra i baš me zanima što će mi reći. Počela bi piti čaj.

----------


## Anele

Hej, zvala sam, teta mi je rekla da kao imaju čaj za te ginekološke probleme, ali da bi najbolje bilo nazvati baš Čelikovića jer on zna ciljano raditi neke pripravke. E sad, frendica koja ima ciste je bila kod njega i rekao joj je 100 euriča za jednomjesečnu dozu tih specijalnih pripravka, a kao za miome je cijena isto tu negdje. Joj ne znam ni sama što da napravim.. Mislim ako će i djelovati, treba mi bar nekoliko tura, a opet ako neće, što ako miomi za to vrijeme narastu pa ću iskomplicirati operaciju. Ni sama nisam pametna... Uglavnom spremam se k njemu ovaj drugi tjedan pa da vidim što će mi reći. Zasad si mislim kupiti ako ništ drugo ove čajeve s normalnim ciframa - tipa vrkuta ili kaj već postoji. A to što on spravlja prema kao individualnom pristupu nisu samo čajevi nego i nešto na alkoholnoj bazi pa nešto slično medu, uglavnom tri su preparata.. Ali ne znam stvarno detalje, skočit ću do njega da bar vidim.. Joj što sam se raspisala, sorry cure!!!!   :Wink:  
Ako ga budete zvale, javite što je vama rekao!

----------


## teacher

Hej! Ja sam ga zvala i danas ću kod njega pa ti javim što mi je rekao. Cijene su koma..  :Rolling Eyes:   Budem čula koliko bi mene došli čajevi. Nemoj se bojati da će ti čajevi pogoršati stanje mioma. Ako neće pomoći, odmoći neće sigurno. Ja sam prije pila Azenine, maaalih pomaka je bilo, znači nisu nestali, ali se nisu ni povećali. Moji nisu veliki-do 15 mm pa ako meni neće pomoći, onda k vragu sve..  :Smile:   Čujemo se navečer!

----------


## teacher

Bila sam kod Čelikovića i kupila te proizvode za 1 mjesec-750 kn. Tri su kure, svaka traje 10 dana i sastoji se od različitih čajeva, kapi za prije i poslije jela i eliksira koji se miješa sa medom, najbolje kestenovim. Nakon što se popije, pričeka se do 10 dana pa se mora napraviti uzv i njemu poslat nalaz. Joj, nadam se da će pomoći..Rekao je da nekome pomogne iznenađujuće brzo, a nekome mora mijenjati terapiju. A nekome nikako ne pomogne. Ja imam čvrstu vjeru da će pomoći.

----------


## teacher

E da, i pitala sam jel su ti proizvodi za sve vrste mioma, rekao je da jesu.

----------


## Anele

Znači teacherti si to  već kupila.. Ajd super, brza si!   :Smile:  
Ja se još premišljam.. Daj javi se tu i tamo da vidimo kak ti odgovara to. Iako za neke pomake vjerujem da je ipak potrebno pričekati pa mjeseci!

----------


## teacher

Nema gubljenja vremena.  :Smile:   Popila sam ono što treba uvečer i nije tako strašno. Nadam se da će mi želudac moći to sve izdržati. Bebel je pisala da je njena poznanica to pila 1 mjesec i već su se povukli. Vidjet ćemo kako će biti kod mene. Bilo bi super da i ti počneš piti da nisam usamljena.

----------


## Anele

Jedan mjesec i već su se povukli!? :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
O pa sad si me stvarno zainteresirala!!! Odoh ja pare skupljat...   :Grin:

----------


## teacher

Ako sam dobro shvatila Bebel je napisala da su se njenoj poznanici povukli nakon propisane kure, a ta kura traje mjesec dana. Nema nam sad nje da nam kaže detalje ako zna. Ajde, Anele, pij i ti to pa da ih zajedno pobijedimo.  :Grin:   Tvoji su veći, možda bi tebi trebalo i malo duže..Al bitno je i to da je ta Bebelina poznanica imala submukozne miome koji i jesu, u većini slučajeva, najveća prijetnja. Pozdrav Bebel.  :Smile:

----------


## Anele

*Babeeeel*!!! Gdje si ti sa sad?!  :Cekam: 
Ovo mi je sad stvarno interesantno!

----------


## teacher

Bebel, ne Babel.  :Wink:   Mislim da je prošli tjedan najavila da ide na more.

----------


## Anele

Ups, I am sorry - Bebel!! A nisam baš svoja zadnje vrijeme...  Neko ludo raspoloženje me pere.. :D 
Čitkaram o tim čajevima, svi me uvjeravaju da ništ s toga, doktori glavu okreću kad im nešt takvo spomenem, po njima to ništ ne vrijedi. Samo oni ne vjeruju u mnogo toga, a pokazalo se dobrim!?  :Rolling Eyes:  
Moram pothitno razmisliti i o operaciji, jer doktor samo mene čeka.. A meni se zadnje vrijeme tak nede na to! Nekak me drma optimizam da se bu "bebolinac" primil i bez nje! Čitala sam nedavno da je neka cura išla operirati submukozni miom i nisu joj ga uspjeli maknuti i ostala je trudna s njim i sve završilo super. U medicini se ništ ne može 100% predvidjeti.. Ah..

----------


## teacher

Slažem se s tobom, Anele. Nijedan dr. mi ne može tvrditi da će sve super proći i da se oni više neće javljati iza toga. Da i odemo na operaciju, mogu nam se vratiti i što onda? Prevelik je to rizik..Njima naravno nije, to im je posao. Zanima me samo kako bi se oni ponašali u takvoj situaciji..I moja dr. je rekla da žene koje su se kao izliječile alternativom nisu ni imale miome.  :Evil or Very Mad:   Koji komentar..Ne znam zašto ne bi vjerovala onima koji tvrde da im je nešto, bilo što pomoglo..

----------


## teacher

Da se malo javim. Par dana je prošlo otkad koristim čaj i tinkture i ok je. Nisu lošeg okusa. Što je s tobom, Anele? Jesi se odlučila da i ti piješ?

----------


## Bebel

Podižem da vidim kako je moje drago društvo   :Love:  

ja na žalost apstiniram od svega vezanog uz miom jer mi je anemija prioritet nakon ove druge/ponovljene kiretaže, a i hormoni su nakon cijele te kalvarije neuravnoteženi.
Nadam se da je sve to iza mene.
Tražila sam još jedno mišljenje prošli tjedan i za sad smo ipak na zaključku da miom nije za operaciju. Na nezgodnom je mjestu pa je bolje nastaviti pokušavati s njim. Doktor kaže da će biti teško, ali eto već smo uspjeli pa će biti opet (uh, nadam se).
Ima li kakvih pomaka kod vas?

----------


## Jill

Bebel  :Kiss:  
Evo i ja sam u nekoj rastegljivoj fazi, ali sve se kao trudim da nešto uradim protiv tog mioma. Htela sam da vas pitam da li je neka od vas stavljala obloge od ricinusovog ulja po savetu klinike Harni, imaju to i na sajtu. Ja jesam par puta mada treba češće. Ima li neka iskustva s tim, zato što tamo piše da se preko obloge stavlja termofor a malo mi čudno na miom da ide toplo. Ja sam stavljala sve kako tamo piše pa sam sad u frci da mi se još nije povećao. A i počela bih opet od sutra da stavljam.

----------


## Bebel

Jill   :Love:  
ja osobno nisam koristila obloge, ali bilo je i tih primjera na forumu. Nekako je i meni to zagrijavanje bilo malo čudno, ali tako je opisano. Ja sam pila onu mješavinu: lan, med, ali nije bilo pomaka na bolje (ali od toga niti na gore- tako da je to ok).

Inače već sam sama sebi smiješna jer kad idem na pregled svaki put odmah pitam: koliki je miom? Strašno!! Koja paranoja.

----------


## teacher

Evo i mene. Ja sam prošle god. stavljala obloge od ricinisovog ulja, nekih mjesec dana, ali nije bilo pomaka. Vjerojatno bi trebalo duže. Ima logike da se stavlja nešto toplo na to tako da procirkulira krv tamo gdje su miomi. Inače, pijem čaj i kapi od Fitosana još par dana pa pauza 10 dana i onda idem na kontrolu. Žao mi je što mi se nitko nije pridružio u tome.   :Sad:   Imam M i jučer mi se desila neobična stvar. Dok sam mokrila izašla su dva ugruška, ali ne ko oni ugrušci od krvi, nego nešto crvenije i sa nekom opnom.  :/  (Oprostite na opisu). Malo sam se uplašila jer sam iza toga jače krvarila. Danas je manje. Bilo bi lijepo kad bi to bili miomi, ako je moguće da tako izađu. Bebel, je li tvoja poznanica koja je pila taj čaj pričala o nekim nuspojavama?

----------


## Jill

teacher, ja ipak mislim da miomi tako ne mogu da izađu  :/ 
mislim da bi to bilo previše... ali i ja sam u prošlom ciklusu imala istu stvar. kao prvo, M je kasnila nekoliko dana, dobila sam i bila je obilna do 3dc. Onda je kao stala. Dolazi 5 ili 6dc, ne znam tačno, dobijam užasno jake grčeve, toliko da nisam mogla da stojim, nisam mogla normalno da hodam, dovukla sam se do kreveta, a onda i do kupatila.... iz mene je izletelo nešto kao lopta, takav mi je osećaj bio. Nastupilo je takvo krvarenje da sam u narednih pola sata na manje od 5 min menjala uloške, bilo je strašno, mada je tog jutra izgledalo da je M stala. Posle sat dva sve se smirilo. Ovaj ciklus je bio normalan, nism još bila na pregledu, a mislim da mi niko i neće moći objasniti šta je to bilo  :?

----------


## teacher

Ni ja ne mislim da je moguće da baš tako miomi izađu. Bilo kako bilo nadam se da će čaj i kapi pomoći. Curke, držite palčeve!!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

*teacher*, nije mi spominjala nikakve nuspojave jer je i sam a bila iznenađena kad su joj na pregledu ustanovili poboljšanje. Ja sam jednom kombinirala rakiju i neke trave...joj što je to bilo kad je startao ciklus. Neopisivo. Mislim da sam sad kod ovog krvarenja prije 2 kiretaže reagirala staloženo (umjesto da odmah odjurim na hitnu) zato što sam to već prošla nakon tog pripravka. Miom se nije smanjio, a obzirom na nuspojave prestala sam to piti i nisam nikom savjetovala isto (recept sam bacila). 
Ja na žalost ne smijem sad ništa kombinirati, pogotovo ne trave, jer su mi hormoni totalno zdrmani. Jedna poznanica je htjela iz drugih razloga piti neke trave pa joj je travarka rekla da minimalno moraju proći 2 ciklusa nakon kiretaže pa tek onda (ona je nakon K imala dugotrajni smeđi iscjedak).
*teacher* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude dobro
Cure   :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

moj miom više nitko niti ne spominje vjerojatno zato što ga je beba višestruko narasla

da li netko zna ima li šanse da se miom očisti s porodom ili je operacija neizbježna?

----------


## teacher

Čitala sam na raznim stranicama iskustva žena s miomima nakon poroda, pisale su da su ih i dalje imale. U trudnoći su se nekima i "sakrili", razvukli zbog povećanja maternice, ali su iza poroda opet "osvanuli".  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Jelena

evo da malo povežem i na staru temu:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...r=asc&start=50

Vidim da mi je prije godinu dana kada smo pisali o miomima bio 18, pa 30, pa 20x25 mm, zadnji nalaz iz 07/09 je 28,8x26,1. Mota se između 2 i 3 cm, pojavio se i jedan mali isto sprijeda intramuralno 8,8x7,3 mm.

To je bilo nakon stimulacije kod mene. U međuvremenu i ne znam što se događalo i kakav je bio prije stimulacije.

*Sretna35*, možda ako ćeš ići na carski možeš tražiti da ti odstrane miom.

----------


## teacher

Jelena, čitam ove stare postove..Znači, nije ti baš nešto osobito pomogla rakija i stolisnik?

----------


## Jelena

> Jelena, čitam ove stare postove..Znači, nije ti baš nešto osobito pomogla rakija i stolisnik?


Pa i nije bilo neke značajne promjene. Ne znam koliko je stimulacija mogla utjecati, ali nakon zadnje stimulacije sam imala dosta problema, cijeli ciklus sam curila, iako ne bih rekla krvarila.

Sad ste me podsjetile da si nabavim opet to laneno ulje. Škodit neće. Nisam dugo ništa uzimala. Kruh baš i ne pečem, pogotovo ne preko ljeta. Budem sad opet počela.

Inače, nisam pila rakiju svaki dan   :Grin:   nego stolisnik u vinu. Količina stolisnika koja se stavlja u vino je cca čašica rakije, čisto kao mjerica za volumen.

----------


## teacher

Na čaju i kapima koje sad pijem ne pišu sastojci, valjda je to tajna. Tri su kure, sve različito. Baš me zanima hoće li biti kakvih promjena.

----------


## Bebel

U mojem slučaju doktor u Vin. je prije par dana rekao da ću svakako ići na
carski, međutim moj miom nije preporučljivo uz taj zahvat micati nego će se to napraviti nakon poroda (daj Bože da dođe do njega) zbog položaja mioma i velike prokrvljenosti.

Mislim da ne nestaju nego samo promjene oblik kao ih mrvice prerastaju.
Pojedini se možda mogu izolirati i uz porod, ali misli da sve ovisi o njihovom položaju.
Mojim subokama jedan veliki   :Love:

----------


## sretna35

joj doktori o tome imaju vrlo različito mišljenje, neki se na sami spomen odsranjivanja mioma nakon carskog reza doslovno smiju, a neki preporučuju, mislim da stvar nije tako jednostavna treba znati o kakvom se miomu radi, u kojem se dijelu maternice nalazi i sl.

ja još ništa nisam razgovarala o porodu, a moguć je i carski zbog tlaka, prijetećeg gestacijskog dijabetesa, same dobi i sl.

----------


## Bebel

Da, baš tako. Meni je u mojem slučaju rekao da ne i da ću vjerojatno dugo krvariti i nakon poroda zbog mioma jer evo npr. i dalje krvarim nakon kiretaže. Ja se nekako nadam da će ga ipak micati uz porod    :Grin:  Koliko optimističnih misli 8)

----------


## teacher

Da malo podignem temu i provjerim je li se, možda, još koja od vas odlučila za Fitosan? Nije baš fora što sam sama u tome.. :/ Ja bi trebala na kontrolu da se vidi ima li pomaka pa ću to obaviti idući tjedan. Jučer sm imala lagano krvarenje iako je M završila, danas ništa i imam male bolove, kao grčeve pred M. Možda su to nuspojave.

----------


## Jill

koji ti je dc teacher? meni isto bude, učini mi se da je sve završilo a onda opet počne čak nekad oko 5dc, ali bude manje... jednom mi je drugarica rekla da je to od mioma, kao produžena M, i da treba voditi računa pogotovo nas sa miomom da sve zajedno M ne treba da traje duže od 7 dana, a ako traje onda kod dr... ne znam da li fitosan može da pomogne, ne znam čak da li bilo šta može pomoći i da li se miom može smanjiti. Meni je jedna lekarka rekla da ne može, ali ja sam sigurna da nekim procedurama (ne znam još tačno kojim) možda može da se oslabi....javi nam rezultate, nadam se pozitivnom ishodu  :Smile:

----------


## Bebel

> Da malo podignem temu i provjerim je li se, možda, još koja od vas odlučila za Fitosan? Nije baš fora što sam sama u tome.. :/ Ja bi trebala na kontrolu da se vidi ima li pomaka pa ću to obaviti idući tjedan. Jučer sm imala lagano krvarenje iako je M završila, danas ništa i imam male bolove, kao grčeve pred M. Možda su to nuspojave.


Ja na žalost još nisam niti dobila prvu-pravu M nakon spontanog, tako da ništa od mene i Fitosana do daljnjeg  :Sad:  bar 3 ciklusa.
Sad se bližim 40 danu nakon ponovljene kiretaže pa se nadam da će konačno doći, ali stalno nakon kiretaže osjećam lagana probadanja u dijelu gdje je miom.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da kod tebe bude pozitivnih pomaka  :Heart:

----------


## teacher

Hvala curke na lijepim željama.  :Kiss:   Jučer, kada mi je bilo krvarenje, bio je 16 dc i ne vjerujem da je to kod mene produžena M. Ja nemam inače takve M bez obzira na miome jer nisu veliki-do 15 mm su. I malo prije kod mokrenja je izašla nekakva "tvorevina". Ja vjerujem da trave mogu pomoći, samim time što nekima jesu pomogle, samo treba biti uporan. A na doktore se ne obazirem, ko njih šljivi, oni bi i tako samo operirali. Nek si oni misle što hoće!  :Wink:

----------


## Jelena

Ja sam u petak bila opet na UZV-u. Miom još uvijek nešto manji od 3 cm. Moja M u pravilu traje dugo, i ovaj ciklus sam recimo 6. dc još krvarila i dr. na pregledu je rekao da je to dugo, ali mi nije nikakvu preporuku dao. Garantirano čovjek nije šarlatan, nego odličan liječnik. Ne znam što bismo mogle uzimati da skratimo cikluse, jedino što sigurno trebamo je željezo. Ja sam si uzela sad kupinovo vino. Baš je fino!

teacher ~~~~~~~~~ da ti pomogne fitosan.

----------


## karmazonka

> moj miom više nitko niti ne spominje vjerojatno zato što ga je beba višestruko narasla
> 
> da li netko zna ima li šanse da se miom očisti s porodom ili je operacija neizbježna?


Evo, ja imam iskustva s tim pa da ga podijelim s vama. Meni je miom otkriven tijekom posljednjeg redovnog ginekološkog pregleda (na koji idem jednom godišnje), prije trudnoće. Tijekom trudnoće je redovno praćen. U početku je bio dug oko 2 cm, u trudnoći je narastao do 4 cm. Naime, poznato je da se miomi "hrane" hormonima trudnoće. Moj je u početku trudnoće porastao duplo i onda stao s rastom. Ne raste više uopće. Inače, može narasti i do 10 cm. Može biti na peteljci (moj nije) koja može bit prilično duga tako da se može "kretati" po cijeloj maternici. Neke žene krvare od mioma, tj. imaju pojačane menstruacije, a neke ništa (moj slučaj). Neke miom stravično boli, a neke ga uopće ne osjete (moj slučaj). Hoću reći - 100 žena, 100 (različitih) mioma. 

E sad što s njim raditi. Prvo, svakako odite kod ginekologa koji ima 3D-4D ultrazvuk, kod dobrih dijagnostičara, oni će vam najbolje reći koliko je miom opasan i treba li ga odstraniti. Na dobrom ultrazuvku vidi se i njegova prokrvljenost i može se bolje definirati kao "opasnost". Meni je preporučeno da ga uopće ne diram, da će bit dovoljno nakon poroda jednom godišnje ga kontrolirati. Inače, sam neće otpasti niti nestati. Tijekom carskog se IZNIMNO operira, jer prijeti opasnost od bitnog gubitka krvi. Školski, ono što ih uče na medicinskom faksu, je da je BOLJE ne dirati miom na carskom. No, miom se na carskom dira samo ako se nalazi na putu bebici koja izlazi van. Naravno, ima slučajeva da miom toliko boli tijekom trudnoće i smeta trudnoći (ovisi gdje je) da se zna čak i za virjeme trudnoće otvarati maternica i vaditi ga van. Ali to su iznimni, iznimni slučajevi. 

Eto, to je, mislim, sve što sam pokupila do sada o miomu. Prije toga nikad čula za miome... sad ispada da jako puno žena to ima, dosta njih ni ne zna da ih ima... i da je to izraslica na koju dosta žena uopće ne mora paničariti, osim ako nemaju krvarenja/bolove, naravno.  :Sad:  Opet, najsigurnije je da se ode kod dobrih dijagnostičara da ih definiraju...

----------


## teacher

Hvala i tebi, Jelena, na lijepim željama. Ja se iz sveg srca nadam da ima pomaka na bolje. Imam i dalje lagane grčeve, krvarenja nema.

----------


## Bebel

> Ja sam si uzela sad kupinovo vino. Baš je fino!


I ja ga konzumiram nakon velikog gubitka krvi (zbog komplikacija nakon nedovršene kiretaže) i MM mi je rekao da se boji kako ću postati alkoholičarka  :Laughing:  A što mogu, kad je fino...


*karmazonka* hvala ti što si s nama podijelila svoja saznanja i nadam se da ćeš i ti kao i mi uspjeti ostvariti svoj san bez obzira na miom.

----------


## teacher

Zvala da se naručim kod ginice, dobila termin 19.  :Sad:   Ko će dočekat taj datum..

----------


## Bebel

> Zvala da se naručim kod ginice, dobila termin 19.   Ko će dočekat taj datum..


Uh, to čekanje me uvijek izludi. Ma proletit će to... :Love:

----------


## teacher

Curke, gdje ste? Što ima kod vas novog? Meni nešto iskrsnulo 19. i tek ću na uzv 26.  :Evil or Very Mad:   Luda sam od tog čekanja.

----------


## Jill

evo nas,mrdamo...   :Wink:   i ja sam rešila da sledeće nedelje posetim moju dr, videću ako može 21. 10. uhhhh, muka mi je kad pomislim.... moj miom je mnogo veći od svih vaših, on je oko 4-5cm, a kad sam ga otkrila pre 3 godine bio je 3cm. Između sam imala 2 stimulacije. I sa ovim mi kažu da je praktično nemoguće začeće, ali sad se samo mislim da li je još porastao. javljam kad budem nešto znala   :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

Ja danas procurila. Uh, strah me jer bi to sad trebala biti prva M nakon ponovljene kiretaže pa sam opet u strahu da nešto neće biti kao treba. 
Ako sve bude ok u ciklusu, idem na UZV za 2 tjedna pa ću vidjeti kao moj miom. Konačno ću moći odraditi i briseve. Samo da ovo dobro prođe. 

 :Kiss:  svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vas

----------


## Jill

Bebel, tvrdim da će sve biti kako treba   :Kiss:  
Cure možda smo se malo i previše uplašile naših mioma, kad bismo mogle u glavi preokrenuti stvari i ignorisati ih kao da uopšte i ne postoje... možda ih baš tako nasekiramo i pobedimo, ma i njima se može valjda nekako doskočiti sigurna sam u to. samo ne znam kako  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bebel

> Bebel, tvrdim da će sve biti kako treba   
> Cure možda smo se malo i previše uplašile naših mioma, kad bismo mogle u glavi preokrenuti stvari i ignorisati ih kao da uopšte i ne postoje... možda ih baš tako nasekiramo i pobedimo, ma i njima se može valjda nekako doskočiti sigurna sam u to. samo ne znam kako


Ja sam tom logikom išla do sad. Čak sam i doktora naučila da na UZV  kaže: ono što ne spominjemo...  :Grin:  Kao u knjizi Harry Potter.
U mojem slučaju miom čak nije rastao u prvih 10tj. trudnoće uz napomenu da je plod bio tik uz miom. Također, miom nije bio razlog pobačaja. 
Zato, drage moje...idemo dalje  :Kiss:

----------


## teacher

Imaš pravo, Jill, kad bi se samo mogle malo opustiti i prestati misliti na te miome, možda bi bilo i većih pomaka. Ima kamo gorih stvari pa su žene rodile..Bebel, ovaj put će biti sve u redu..Vidjet ćeš.  :Wink:   Curke,   :Kiss:   i do 26. (možda se javim i ranije)   :Bye:  .Ništa mi drugo ne preostaje nego   :Cekam:  
Vi se javljajte s novostima. Jedino ovu temu sad čitam.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## teacher

Još nešto..Bebel, savki put dok vidim ovog tvog Milinovića, puknem se smijat.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Jelena

Ja moram reći da između postupaka totalno zaboravim na svoj miom. Ne razmišljam o njemu uopće. Na žalost nije od toga nestao. Čak sam u međuvremenu zaboravila svoju miomsku "dijetu" (to je vjerojatno najlakše  :Smile:  ).

----------


## teacher

Jelena, spominješ dijetu. Što nisi jela? Meso, mlijeko..

----------


## Jill

drage moje miom-sapatnice, evo ja prva obavila pregled pa da vas malo ohrabrim... dakle,stoji na istom, na groznih 4,6cm, ali meni je super samo kad nije porastao. U aprilu pred FET bio mi je izmeren 4,9cm, ali verovatnije je da je dr malo drukčije izmerila nego da se stvarno smanjio. i dok sam pričala s njom, ma nije nam padalo na pamet da uzimamo miom kao smetnju za trudnoću. ona kaže sve je to tako po knjigama, jeste smetnja, kao i endometrioza, ali u praksi toliko ima slučajeva trudnica sa još većim miomima ili sa velikim brojem mioma, da je pitanje koliko on smeta. Bolje je da ga nema svakako.
Ja od sutra krećem ponovo sa medom i lanenim semenom, možda počnem i opet sa vitaminom E200.... što se ishrane tiče, stalno sebi nešto zabranjujem, ali nikako uspešno, slatkiši i mlečni proizvodi su moj greh. videću da ih malo smanjim... čekamo sad sledeći izveštaj s pregleda. teacher, jesi ti na redu?   :Love:

----------


## penelope

i ja da se požalim curke!ovak molila bi curke koje su prošle operaciju mioma jer ću i ja vjerovatno uskoro.ovak stvari stoje. miom mi je u godinu i pol narastal na 7cm sa 6.6.svaki drugi mjesec krvari po mjesec dana.mišić matrnice je otpušten tako da sam morala piti ergometri,za stiskanje mišića matrnice.dosad su mi tri doktora rekli da mi treba poeracija i sljedeći tj idem u petrovu ko jednog dr.na konzultaciju.za sad su mi rekli da bi bilo moguće ogulit miom od maternice.zanima me koju vrstu operacije rade kakve su moguće posljedice itd...imam jednog pedivnog anđela od 3 god ali bi jednog dana htjela možda i još jednog.već sam jadna i neznam kaj napraviti jer me sve to i optrrećuje i boli.

----------


## teacher

Jill, ja imam kod gine dogovoreno 26., ali...Menga mi kasni tjedan dana i ako dođe idući tjedan neću moći na pregled.  :Evil or Very Mad:  Baš sam ljuta. A onda ću sigurno opet dobiti termin tek u 11. mjesecu..Ubija me ta agonija.

----------


## teacher

Penelope, kakv miom imaš? Većina nas koja se ovdje redovito javlja nije bila na operaciji.

----------


## Jill

teacher jel ti to tako i inače menga kasni, ili samo ovaj put?

----------


## penelope

sve što mi piše je miom uteri i veličina miomai.što god to značilo.zbilja ne znam.

----------


## teacher

Jill, i inače imam neredovite cikluse. Dok sam išla bioenergetičaru dolazila bi 33.-34. dan. Sad opet po starom. :/  Ma, to mi nije trenutno toliki bed, samo da mioma više nema. Penelope, trebala bi pitati dr.-a kakav miom imaš jer to uvelike utječe na liječenje.

----------


## teacher

Miom uteri znači miom maternice.

----------


## Jelena

> Jelena, spominješ dijetu. Što nisi jela? Meso, mlijeko..


Izbjegavala sam mliječne proizvode, grahorice (zbog estrogena), a nastojala sam barem jednom tjedno speći kruh za dva dana sa svakakvim sjemenkama, uglavnom lanene i graham. (ja ne podnosim taj med pa sam htjela ovako kompenzirati). Ne znam ima li kakvog utjecaja, teško je to procijeniti.

----------


## teacher

Ja i tako imam malo kila pa se ne bi odrekla ni mlijeka ni mesa.   :Wink:

----------


## Bebel

Hi drage moje. Ja vjerojatno u utorak idem na UZV. Uh, nadam se dobrim vjestima ili bar onima koje će reći da je stanje isto, ali ne i gore.
Obzirom na moju situaciju sa padom stanja KKS, ja se hranim svim i svačim samo da mi se poboljša krvna slika. Crveno meso ima prednost...

----------


## teacher

Džim fige za dobre vijesti, Bebel. Javi se.  :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

Bebel,  :Kiss:   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da budeš zadovoljna nakon pregleda. Ja sam zamijesila kruh graham-lan i malo bijelog, da ne bude baš 100% zdravi  :Wink: , čeka do jutra u frižideru pa ga sutra ispečem za doručak.

Ja jedem obično samo za vikend meso. Treba mi zbog željeza. Bolje da ne priznam što jedem preko tjedna za gablec=ručak   :Embarassed:

----------


## teacher

Malo da skrenem sa teme i pitam tebe, Bebel-što ti je pisalo na nalazu nakon kiretaže? Ja svoj napisala na temi Vakumska aspiracija.

----------


## Jill

teacher ne znam da li si probala, ali čaj od vrkute zaista može da pomogne u regulisanju ciklusa... pronađi malo o njemu. ja sam ga pila kako bih dobila O i posle 2 meseca kenulo je zaista na bolje, samo što ja imam i cistu na jajniku pa se ona posle vrkute uvećala te sam prestala piti. ali ako nemaš cistu, mislim da ti vrkuta može pomoći kod ciklusa, endometrijuma, plodnosti uopšte. koliko znam na miom ne utiče negativno..

----------


## teacher

Nemam ciste. Dosta su mi i miomi.  :Grin:   Probat ću s nekim čajem izregulirati ciklus. Ako Fitosan pomogne za miome, vidjela sam da imaju i za ciklus pa ću probat s tim. Kažeš, Jill, da si probala vrkutu i da ti se cista povećala. Najgore je s takvim stvarima što ponekad pogoršaju nešto drugo. Jel si se s nečim drugim riješila ciste?

----------


## Jill

i dalje imam i to već 2-3 godine jednu te istu vodenu cistu i jednu manju čokoladnu/endometriotičnu, obe na levom jajniku. te ciste nikako ne prolaze, ni posle kontracepcije koja se obično daje za njih, zapravo samo za vodenu, ova druga ne može puknuti niti bi to bilo poželjno. pred 2. IVF su mi ih punktirali, ali one su se odmah tokom stimulacije vratile. međutim imala sam dobar broj jajnih stanica na tom jajniku, ali opet.... mislim da te ciste nikad neće proći   :Sad:  
evo i sad na pregledu dr je videla folikul od 17mm baš na tom istom jajniku na 14dc, taj jajnik je izgleda mnogo aktivan i sa cistama i sa folikulima.

----------


## teacher

Samo da prijavim dolazak M. :D  U pon. mogu na UZV.

----------


## Jelena

teacher super!
jill, meni onak mutno ostalo da vrkuta utječe na razinu estrogena. ako da, mi ju ne bismo smjele uzimati. nemam sad vremena tražit po webu, možda se sjetim poslije.

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure meni nisu jasni ti miomi ...koji je opasan a koji nije..,,,meni je dr.napisao ovako na  nalazu ;  manji miom strga  12mm  koji ne  kompromitira kavum  ,,,, sta to znaci da mi je miom  na maternici???   i ne smeta mi za    zacece???

----------


## teacher

Crvenkapice77, zaključile smo mi "miomašice"   :Laughing:   da se ne može sa sigurnošću reći koji su miomi opasni, a koji ne. Kod nekih žena jedna vrsta stvara probleme, kod drugih druga. Nekima ne smeta miom od 10 cm, a nekome smeta puno puno manji. Meni za začeće oni nisu smetali. Imala sam spontani, ali ne zbog njih. Načelno, dr.-i govore da za implantaciju mogu smetati submukozni miomi. Ali, kažem, nema pravila i mi smo se u to uvjerile. Nisi navela kakav je tvoj (kako je lociran u maternici) ili ti dr. nije rekao? Tako mali ne bi trebao praviti probleme, pogotovo ako je intramuralni ili subserozni.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Crvenkapice77, zaključile smo mi "miomašice"    da se ne može sa sigurnošću reći koji su miomi opasni, a koji ne. Kod nekih žena jedna vrsta stvara probleme, kod drugih druga. Nekima ne smeta miom od 10 cm, a nekome smeta puno puno manji. Meni za začeće oni nisu smetali. Imala sam spontani, ali ne zbog njih. Načelno, dr.-i govore da za implantaciju mogu smetati submukozni miomi. Ali, kažem, nema pravila i mi smo se u to uvjerile. Nisi navela kakav je tvoj (kako je lociran u maternici) ili ti dr. nije rekao? Tako mali ne bi trebao praviti probleme, pogotovo ako je intramuralni ili subserozni.


ja ne znam draga ni koji je subserozni a koji je intramuralni??  meni je dr. samo napisao    miom strga  valjda mu to znaci straga ili na.....

----------


## teacher

Subserozni je na stijenki maternice, intramuralni unutar stijenke maternice, a submukozni raste ispod sluznice maternice prema materištu pa bi takav mogao, ako počne rasti, oduzimat mjesta plodu i izazvat pobačaj. Sve to opet može biti različito od žene do žene. Većinom, statistički gledano, trudnoća s njima protekne kako treba. Nadam se da sam te umirila. A drugi put traži dr.-a da ti kaže kakav je tvoj. Ako si čitala moje prethodne postove vidjela si što sam zadnje koristila kako bi ih se riješila. Eto..  :Bye:

----------


## Jill

Jelena, nisam to znala za vrkutu, samo sam čitala kako je najbolja za sve - miome, ciste, ama sve.... i eto, meni cista narasla.
ništa onda, interni dogovor nam je da ne pijemo nikakve čajeve! (rekoh ja dok se gušim u jednom čokoladnom kolačiću...)   :Laughing:  
ovde u bg mi preporučuju da uzmem čaj protiv mioma u jednoj državnoj biljnoj apoteci, to se izgleda od skoro pojavilo, e sad nisam pametna, pitaću ih samo od čega je ali ne verujem da ću ga piti, čajevi su mi sumnjivi, neki deluje na miom neki na ciste a ja sve to zajedno imam...

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Subserozni je na stijenki maternice, intramuralni unutar stijenke maternice, a submukozni raste ispod sluznice maternice prema materištu pa bi takav mogao, ako počne rasti, oduzimat mjesta plodu i izazvat pobačaj. Sve to opet može biti različito od žene do žene. Većinom, statistički gledano, trudnoća s njima protekne kako treba. Nadam se da sam te umirila. A drugi put traži dr.-a da ti kaže kakav je tvoj. Ako si čitala moje prethodne postove vidjela si što sam zadnje koristila kako bi ih se riješila. Eto..


znas sta je problem  sto moja  gin.  njega ne vidi,, jer   ima stari  ultrazvuk..i nikad mi nije  spomenula da ga imam..to mi je  jedan privatnik  rekao ..bit ce da je  gledao na  3 D ili kako vec se zove..znaci da nisam otisla tek onako kod privatnika  ne bi nikad ni saznala da  imam miom mozda tek kad bi bio jako veliki.....ubrzo idem kod  dr  baumana.nadam se da ce  dr.Bauman   ga vidjet   i nadam se da oni u SD imaju bolji  ultrazvuk...da mi kazu kakav je jer ja stvarno nemam pojma..... :?  :?

----------


## Jelena

jill, nisam sigurna za vrkutu. mislila sam da vi znate. to sam više kao pitanje postavila... sori ako sam vas zbunila.
ja sam definitivno skeptik po pitanju raznoraznih preparata.

crvenkapica, imaju ti na SD i dobar color dopler da se vidi koliko je prokrvljen miom.

----------


## teacher

Koliko ja znam na color dopler nije više potrebno ići zbog prokrvljenosti mioma jer najnoviji uzv-i imaju i tu opciju. Bila ja. A gdje je Bebel? Ona je danas trebala na uzv.

----------


## Jelena

> Koliko ja znam na color dopler nije više potrebno ići zbog prokrvljenosti mioma jer najnoviji uzv-i imaju i tu opciju. Bila ja. A gdje je Bebel? Ona je danas trebala na uzv.


istina, ali vjerojatno samo privatnici i bolnice. s tim da ne vjerujem da svi UZV-i u bolnicama imaju CD. uređaj na SD izgleda vrlo moćno i nije usporediv s ostalima koje sam viđala kod privatnika, a mislim da je prilično nov.

----------


## Bebel

> Koliko ja znam na color dopler nije više potrebno ići zbog prokrvljenosti mioma jer najnoviji uzv-i imaju i tu opciju. Bila ja. A gdje je Bebel? Ona je danas trebala na uzv.


Tu sam   :Bye:  
Obavila sam pregled i briseve. Na ovom pregledu je ustanovljeno da je miom 27x29, a bio je 25x40. Moguće da se nakon spontanog i kiretaže smanjio, ali ću tražiti da mi ga ponovno izmjeri na kontrolnom pregledu koji je za tjedan dana. Naime, imam vodeći folikul koji je 20mm, ali endo je na 10dc bio 6mm pa doktor hoće provjeriti da li će uopće doći do ovulacije. Moguće je da me ipak stavi ne neku terapiju da se situacija što prije vrati u normalu. Rastužilo me što mi je pronašao i mali polip na samom ušću pa se nada da bi mogao otići sa M. 
U svakom slučaju preporuka je da sa nastavkom postupaka čekam početak iduće godine  :Sad:  
Eto, želje su jedno, a mogućnosti drugo. Nadam se da će nalaz brisa biti ok (iako sam skeptična jer iako nemam poteškoća, ali vuku se neke posljedice nakon kiretaže npr. neki čudan iscjedak) i da će se polip povući, ali...uvijek ima onaj jedan ali...

----------


## teacher

Bebel, i mene je znalo zbunjivat to mjerenje mioma. Jednom bi bili jedne veličine, za neko vrijeme druge. Uopće nisu dr.-i precizni kod mjerenja. Spominješ polip. Imeni je na jednom pregledu prije trudnoće dr. rekla da imam polip, ustvari nije bila sigurna jel polip ili miom pa je na kraju rekla da je to isto. :?  Vrlo nestručno..Poslije više nitko nije spominjao polip nego samo miome. Koja je uopće razlika između polipa i mioma? I kako da polipi mogu otići sa M?

----------


## Bebel

Polip je izraslina, dobroćudni tumor, s tankom peteljkom. Koliko sam ja čitala odstranjuje se kirurški  i teško da može otići sa mengom kako je meni gin rekao. Oni se stvaraju kod upalnih procesa tako da sad nervozno čekam nalaz brisa.
Ono što me brije je citet koji sa pronašla: _Liječenje je antibiotsko za sanaciju upale i kirurško za odstranjenje polipa. Polip se može odstraniti "polip kliještima", izrezati nožem ili niskovoltažnom dijatermijskom petljom. Uz odstranjenje polipa potrebno je napraviti i kiretažu - struganje tkiva vrata maternice i pregled tkiva pod mikroskopom kako bi se isključilo postojanje težih bolesti.
Polip se često ponovno javlja. Može utjecati na plodnost tj. poremetiti trudnoću, uzrokovati spontani pobačaj, prijevremeni pobačaj ili čak sterilitet._ 
Privatni ginekolog nije uopće bio zabrinut i čak je komentirao da polip neće smetati postupku, a ja sam sad  :? 
Vidjet ću idući tjedan

----------


## Jelena

*Bebel*, kakav čudni iscjedak imaš? Ako ti je bed pisati, molim te na pp. Meni je poslije zadnje stimulacije došla M i prošla, a poslije bio neki svijetlosmeđi iscjedak cijeli ciklus do iduće M.

----------


## Bebel

Jelena šaljem pp

----------


## teacher

Bebel, a da probaš sa Fitosanom dok se oporaviš? Opet ja s Fitosanom..  :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

> Bebel, a da probaš sa Fitosanom dok se oporaviš? Opet ja s Fitosanom..


Gin. je rekao ništa za sad dok ne utvrdimo da li se hormonalna slika stabilizirala. Čajevi u ovom slučaju mogu utjecati na disbalans hormona pa bolje ne. Uh, razvući će se to na još 6 mj...  :Sad:

----------


## Jill

Bebel neće se razvući na 6 meseci, ali zaista ti je potreban odmor posle svega, čemu žurba? Miom ti je manji ili isti, a i nije ti veliki tako da je to super! Za polip ne znam kako se tretira, ali nije retkost da sam čula da se on hirurški odstranjuje. Koliko znam to je zaista minimalna intervencija zbog koje čak i da dođe zaista ne moraš brinuti. Proveri još malo za polip, ja bih uvek otišla kod još par doktora i skupiti njihova mišljenja... Biće to sve u redu, videćeš, nisu to veliki problemi zaista   :Smile:

----------


## Jill

Bebel neće se razvući na 6 meseci, ali zaista ti je potreban odmor posle svega, čemu žurba? Miom ti je manji ili isti, a i nije ti veliki tako da je to super! Za polip ne znam kako se tretira, ali nije retkost da sam čula da se on hirurški odstranjuje. Koliko znam to je zaista minimalna intervencija zbog koje čak i da dođe zaista ne moraš brinuti. Proveri još malo za polip, ja bih uvek otišla kod još par doktora i skupiti njihova mišljenja... Biće to sve u redu, videćeš, nisu to veliki problemi zaista   :Smile:

----------


## Bebel

*Jill*  :Kiss:

----------


## teacher

Curke, mislite na mene sutra i držite palčeve za dobre vijesti! Ja sam nekako  :/

----------


## Bebel

*teacher* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra   :Love:

----------


## teacher

Thanks, Bebel.  :Love:

----------


## Jill

teacher čvrsto držimo palčeve za sutra!

----------


## Jelena

teacher ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

*Teacher* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## teacher

Evo mene..Prije svega, hvala što ste mislile na mene! Bila na uzv-u-pomaka ima i to na bolje!  :D  Slabija je prokrvljenost i jedan se (najdiskutabilniji) smanjio. Sutra zovem travara i naručujem novu turu čajeva (ovaj put će biti drukčija kombinacija trava). Da je većih pomaka, bilo bi svakako bolje, ali ovo je prvi proizvod koji je kod mene pokazao neke rezultate. :D

----------


## Bebel

*teacher*  :D  :D 
tako mi je drago što je i tebi pomoglo   :Love:  
Uh, a bilo me strah i baš sam se bojala kao ćeš ti reagirati jer sam to preporučila preko usmene predaje
 :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

super teacher!

----------


## teacher

Hvala tebi, Bebel, što si rekla za taj Fitosan. Da sam imala tu vijest još i prije..  :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

Ja opet bila na UZV-u iz drugih razloga pa onako usput priupitah kako moj miom (kod ovog dr.-a nisam još bila  :Smile:  ). Još je isti, nešto manji od 3 cm i dr. misli da, citiram: "ovako mali miomi se ne operiraju, ne vjerujem da će vam smetati za održavanje trudnoće s obzirom kako je smješten, jedino možda ograničava ušće maternice pa je samo zanošenje problematično". A MM i ja smo ionako ICSI ekipa, dr. nije to znao, pa nema veze.

----------


## teacher

Jelena, tvoj je intramuralni?

----------


## Jelena

Da. Na jednom mi nalazu stoji "u fundusu". Što to uopće znači u fundusu?

----------


## teacher

Nemam pojma što to znači. Nisam se s tim pojmom srela u vezi mioma. Jel ti on smeta za ostvarivanje trudnoće?

----------


## Bebel

Evo nešto onako na brzinu:

_Normalna maternica je kruškastog oblika, smještena u zdjelici. Prosječno je 7.5 cm duga, 5 cm široka i 2.5 cm duboka. Iznutra je šuplja i ima debele mišićne zidove. Donja trećina maternice uronjena je u vaginu i naziva se vrat maternice (cervix uteri). Gornji dio se naziva fundus i u njemu se oplođena jajna stanica razvija u dijete._ 

http://www.medicina.hr/clanci/anomal...vih_kanala.htm

----------


## Jelena

moj socijalni, dr. bauman, dr. vlaisavljević, dr. radončić i dr. kos misle da ne bi smetao plodu.  ja se nadam da je barem jedan od njih u pravu    :Grin:

----------


## teacher

Super, Jelena. Tvoj onda nije toliko problematičan.

----------


## Bebel

*Jelena* kod mene je slična situacija i moj nije bio razlog m.a.
Moj priv.gin. je ponovno na pregledu rekao: ovo nije za micanje   :Grin:  
Vidjet ćemo što nose novi postupci u idućoj godini.
Tko starta u ovoj?

----------


## teacher

Meni stigli čajevi i kapi i krećem opet s ispijanjem.  :Grin:

----------


## Bebel

> Meni stigli čajevi i kapi i krećem opet s ispijanjem.


Od   :Heart:  ti želim da se nastave pozitivni učinci   :Love:

----------


## teacher

http://she.hr/default.aspx?id=959
Naišla sam na nešto vezano uz miome, pročitajte...

----------


## teacher

Thanks, Bebel.  :Love:   Pozlatile ti se riječi.  :Kiss:    Kad bi mi se bar još neka od vas pridružila, ovako sam i dalje usamljena.

----------


## Jill

jelena, teacher, super! nastavljamo borbu s miomima, svaka svojim sredstvima... nadamo se uskoro i nekom postupku, ja jedva čekam da krenem ali još biram kliniku. nadam se da će biti uskoro, mada...lako se može dogoditi da me odbiju baš zbog mioma, toga me najviše strah. javljam kad budem nešto znala  :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

evo, danas sam opet kupila laneno ulje u dm-u.

----------


## teacher

Da nam tema ne potone skroz u zaborav, malo ju podižem..Šta ima kod vas? Kako si ti, Bebel? Ja se riješila escherichie na cervikalnom brisu. :D

----------


## mare41

Trebam li strahovati da će miom (1,5 cm) reagirati na 40 menopura? Nadam se da bar neće potaknuti novi polip.

----------


## Jelena

> Trebam li strahovati da će miom (1,5 cm) reagirati na 40 menopura? Nadam se da bar neće potaknuti novi polip.


mare41, ja nisam primijetila bilo kakvu promjenu uslijed stimulacije, niti menopurom, niti gonalom. Navodno miomi vole estrogen, avo se LH i FSH. 

Čitala sam nedavno da se ne smije u trudnoći uzimati laneno ulje jer sadrži fitoestrogene. To bi značilo da ga ne bih trebala piti, s obzirom na svoju endometriozu i miome. Ma ne znam stvarno što je dobro, a što ne...

----------


## Bebel

> Trebam li strahovati da će miom (1,5 cm) reagirati na 40 menopura? Nadam se da bar neće potaknuti novi polip.


Nakon 1 stimulacije (24 gonala) miom je narastao neznatno i to sa 22,3x22,4 na 23,8x22,8. Nakon 2 stimulacije i m.a smo na  27x29. To je razdoblje od neke 2 g. U međuvremenu su bila i 2 FET-a. Nakon stimulacija nikad nisam imala niti cistu niti polip. Polip je nastao nakon kiretaže i rekiretaže, ali moguće kao posljedica dugotrajnog krvarenja (više od 2 mj ako ubrojim i krvarenje zbog hematoma u trudnoći).
Nekako sam mišljenja da na sve to utjecaj ima hormonalna slika pojedine pacijentice pa su tako i reakcije drugačije. Općenito mislim da neće imati značajnog utjecaja. *mare41* Sretno   :Love:  

*Jelena* kad ideš po smrzliće?
*teacher*, kavo je stanje?

----------


## sretna35

cure baš sam se pitala šta se dešava s miomom u trudnoći, bojala se da on naraste do grandioznih veličina, pa mi je zadnjih dana čak padalo napamet da je možda u vratu maternice i ometa spuštanje Vedrijeve glavice

kad doktor kaže da se uopće ne trebam bojati jer se on rastegne po čitavoj maternici i postane dio materničnog tkiva  :shock: 

pitala sam također što se s njime može desiti tijekom porođaja, kaže ništa specijalno i da ne moram o tome brinuti   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## teacher

Ja dobila mengu 33. dan  :D ,drugi dan sam imala jače izljeve (inače nemam tako) pa se nadam da će se maternica do kraja očistiti od mioma. Na kontrolu idem u 12. mjesecu.

----------


## Jelena

> Nakon 1 stimulacije (24 gonala) miom je narastao neznatno i to sa 22,3x22,4 na 23,8x22,8. Nakon 2 stimulacije i m.a smo na  27x29. To je razdoblje od neke 2 g. U međuvremenu su bila i 2 FET-a. ... Općenito mislim da neće imati značajnog utjecaja. *mare41* Sretno   
> 
> *Jelena* kad ideš po smrzliće?


Moj miom je isto mijenjao dimenzije, ali ne mogu to direktno povezati sa stimulacijom. Razlike u mm ne smatram baš značajnim, mislim da to i o mjerenju ovisi. Ali znam da miomi rastu i bez stimulacije, tako da je teško reći od čega što. Ipak kod stimulacije se najmanje bojim za miome, više za ciste na jajnicima.

Bebel, kad prođu gripe.

----------


## Bebel

*teacher* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uredan pregled
*Jelena*, onda ćemo možda negdje u slično vrijeme   :Love:  
*sretna35*, ja sam baš nailazila na tu konstataciju da se razvuku u trudnoći zato o miomu razmišljaj tek nakon poroda   :Kiss: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se tati ispuni želja   :Love:

----------


## tatjanab

Evo da napisem nesto ohrabrujuce za cure s miomima:

Meni su nasli subserozni miom od 5 cm (!) prije kojih godinu dana. Prva doktorica koja je vidjela htjela je da to odmah operiram, međutim sljedeći doktor (iskusan, stariji) je smatrao da ne bi trebao predstavljati problem. Kako sam ja tad već neko vrijeme pokušavala zatrudnjeti savjetovao me je da nastavim pokušavati prirodno i inseminacijom, a ako bih išla na IVF da prije toga operiram, čisto da si dam najbolje šanse. 

Simptome nikakve nisam imala, bol, krvarenje, ništa... 

Uglavnom ostala sam trudna nakon druge inseminacije, sad sam u 16. tjednu, i na posljednjem ultrazvuku (screening s 12 tjedana, koji je prošao super) specijalizirana radiologinja (nisam u Hrvatskoj) koja me je tada prvi put pregledavala ga nije mogla naći! Ne samo da ne pravi probleme, nego izgleda da se kako je maternica rasla, miom se integrirao u zadebljanu stijenku. 

Eto samo toliko da znate da i veliki miom može biti posve benigan u trudnoći.

----------


## tatjanab

> cure baš sam se pitala šta se dešava s miomom u trudnoći, bojala se da on naraste do grandioznih veličina, pa mi je zadnjih dana čak padalo napamet da je možda u vratu maternice i ometa spuštanje Vedrijeve glavice
> 
> kad doktor kaže da se uopće ne trebam bojati jer se on rastegne po čitavoj maternici i postane dio materničnog tkiva  :shock:


E tocno to se meni dogadja. 
Iako sam i ja prije trudnoce citala svasta, da narastu 100% i slicno.

----------


## Jill

> Ipak kod stimulacije se najmanje bojim za miome, više za ciste na jajnicima.[/size]


Jelena na stimulaciju ne možeš sa cistama, moraju ti ih punktirati pre stimulacije. Za smrzliće nema problema, bez obzira na sve lekove koje ćeš možda piti pre i posle transfera.
Ja sam prvu stimulaciju radila sa cistama, nisu narasle i taj jajnik je dao zavidan broj folikula. Ali to nije preporučljivo, jer se smatra da jajnik neće dobro obaviti svoju ulogu. Pre druge stimulacije punktirali su mi ciste neposredno pre stimulacije, koje su nakon svega ponovo tu...ne mogu ih se otarasiti nikako. Ali jedino znam da se u stimulaciju s njima ne ulazi.

----------


## teacher

Suborke, gdje ste? Što ima kod vas?

----------


## Jelena

Znam da ne mogu na stimulaciju s cistama. Jedan mariborski je pomnaknut za jedan ciklus zbog ciste, ali su mi nakon stimulacije jajnici duuuugo ostali povećani.

Nakon stimulacije sam išla na dva FET-a u prirodnim ciklusima, bez lijekova, osim Pregnyla nakon transfera. Na žalost ništa. Budući da sam opet upozorila dr-icu da imam smeđkasti iscjedak oko ovulacije, dr-ica u MB-u rekla da onda ne bih trebala u prirodnim, nego uzimati estrofem pa utriće. Na riječ estrofem ja se zaledim i sad ni sama ne znam što da radim. Imamo još samo jednu slamčicu s 2 embrija.

----------


## teacher

Bila na uzv-u nakon druge terapije i nalaz je opet dobar-miomi su još manje prokrvljeni (to bi valjda značilo da se suše?). Nastavljam dalje sa terapijom. Ovulacija je prošla-piše endometrij sekretorno promijenjen (što to znači?) i 20 mm. Jel to ok debljina za endometrij budući je ovulacija bila?

----------


## Jelena

> Bila na uzv-u nakon druge terapije i nalaz je opet dobar-miomi su još manje prokrvljeni (to bi valjda značilo da se suše?). Nastavljam dalje sa terapijom. Ovulacija je prošla-piše endometrij sekretorno promijenjen (što to znači?) i 20 mm. Jel to ok debljina za endometrij budući je ovulacija bila?


Sekretorialna faza nastupa obično nakon 14 dc, tako da mislim da ti je to normalno, ali 20 mm mi se čini možda predebelim. Do 14 mm je OK, a kod debljih mislim da može biti problema s prokrvljenosti.

----------


## teacher

20 mm je vjerojatno zbog mioma.

----------


## Jelena

> 20 mm je vjerojatno zbog mioma.


je l ti to netko rekao? ja nisam nikada čula za to.

Ja sam u svibnju imala 17 mm, neposredno pred transfer. Neke cikluse poslije kad sam se za FET pripremala sam imala 14 mm, a miom se nije nimalo promijenio. I ja sam stalno na granici da mi bude predebeli endometrij. Čini mi se da doktori češće vide pretanki, pa im se debeli na prvi pogled čini OK.

----------


## Jill

Mislim da to nema veze s miomom jer ja muku mučim s tankim endom, a miom oko 4,5cm. Endo ako dođe do 9mm to je pravo čudo, obično je između 6 i 8. Eto, a ja uvek mislila da je i to zbog mioma... nikad nisam pitala dr-a ima li to neke veze.

----------


## sretna35

evo ja sam preživjela trudnoću i carski s miomom

liječnici kažu da nije nimalo opasan za trudnoću jer se u trudnoći rastegne preko čitave maternice (zbog toga ga nije moguće maknuti tijekom carskog reza)

baš me zanima kakva će biti preporuka liječnika za dalje

----------


## teacher

Dr.nije komentirala debljinu endometrija, samo je napisala kolika je. Ja mislila da je deblji jer je miom intramuralni. Bilo kako bilo, mislim da to nije neki bed.

----------


## curka

Moji blizanci dijele svoj prostor s miomom i nadam se da će im on biti dobar susjed i da neće stvarati probleme   :Rolling Eyes:  
Kada sam još prije T razgovarala s dr. o mogućnosti vađenja njegova preporuka je bila da ga pri porodu carskim odstrani  :?

----------


## Jill

curka, sretna35, koje su vrste vaši miomi? moj je intramuralni. od vrste mioma zavisi i trudnoća, bar sam ja tako čula, pa me baš zanima kakvi su vaši miomi bili kad ste zatrudnele?

----------


## curka

Intramuralni ( nadam se da sam dobro napisala   :Embarassed:   ) - što god to značilo ... veličine 4 cm ..

----------


## Jill

ah curka   :Kiss:   znači moguće je! I sa intramuralnim i sa tom veličinom! Želim sve najbolje tvojim blizancima a njihovom susedu da miruje, da se smanjuje, rasteže, kako hoće ali da bude manji od makovog zrna!

----------


## Bebel

> Moji blizanci dijele svoj prostor s miomom i nadam se da će im on biti dobar susjed i da neće stvarati probleme   
> Kada sam još prije T razgovarala s dr. o mogućnosti vađenja njegova preporuka je bila da ga pri porodu carskim odstrani  :?


*curka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i tvoje bebice
Hvala tebi i *sretna35* što nam ulijevate nadu.

Meni su uglavnom komentirali da bi miom bilo dobro odstraniti prilikom poroda, ali dr.K. je rekao da ne jer je pojačana prokrvljenosti.

Meni se nekako čini da je ovaj moj malo promijenio položaj nakon kiretaže i rekiretaže pa se malo pomaknuo od endometrija kojeg je prije toga deformirao, a sad smo baš onako "nice" na pregledu. 


*teacher* meni je endo. uvijek u vijeme ovulacije bio oko 12 tako da mislim da miom nema utjecaja ukoliko nije zabilježena deformacija endo.

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## Jill

eto sad, nova muka - deformacija endo. Bebel kako su to utvrdili, UZV-om? Meni niko nije rekao za deformaciju, samo je jedna dr rekla da miom pritiska endo, ali osim nje niko mi nije pominjao deformaciju?

----------


## Bebel

> eto sad, nova muka - deformacija endo. Bebel kako su to utvrdili, UZV-om? Meni niko nije rekao za deformaciju, samo je jedna dr rekla da miom pritiska endo, ali osim nje niko mi nije pominjao deformaciju?


Meni je bio na nezgodnom mjestu, ali i tad je dr rekao da ima prostora da se ulovi bebać.
Ako ti to niko nije naglašavao onda nema brige. Ja sam i s tim ostala trudna. Miom definitivno nije bio razlog mojeg pobačaja.

----------


## teacher

Jill, ako ti miom pritišće endometrij onda to znači da ga deformira, daje mu drukčiji oblik. Ali nije to sad ništa specijalno za zabrinuti. Shvatila sam da dr.-i kao da jedva čekaju da nam kažu neki dodatni problem. Ja sam počela sve smanjivati na pola dok mi nešto lošije kažu.  :Grin:   Inače, naručila sam 3. terapiju od Fitosana nakon koje ću popiti i 4. i onda tek idem na uzv. Rekao je travar da miome rješava od 3-6 mjeseci.

----------


## Jill

Ma i ja isto mislim da moj miom ne stoji baš idealno u odnosu na endo, samo što svaki dr kaže drugačije. I meni kao i Bebel kažu da ima mesta da se embrij smesti, osim te je jedne dr, a ko će ga više znati... teacher kad očekuješ kraj terapije s fitosanom?

----------


## teacher

Jill, ne znam kad očekivati kraj terapije. U svakom slučaju, ide na bolje. Bilo kako bilo to je meni prva stvar koja stvarno pomaže. Nekako mislim da će se oni u konačnici osušiti zbog nedostatka krvi u njima jer poboljšanje ide u smjeru smanjenja opskrbe mioma krvlju. Iako ja nisam imala obilne menstruacije prije su mi rekli da su dobro prokrvljeni. A sad piše oskudno.

----------


## teacher

http://www.bozidarkalekovi.com/Genital_srpski.htm
Ima li tko iskustva s ovim proizvodom?[/quote]

----------


## Bebel

Ja sam sad prvi put upoznata s tim.
Obzirom na različite vrste mioma bilo bi zgodno da su ih naveli jer nisam sigurna da li imaju uspjeha kod svih.

----------


## teacher

To meni zvuči prebajno da bi bilo istinito.

----------


## Jelena

Ja sam uvijek dosta skeptična prema univerzalnim lijekovima, a pogotovo prema nadriliječnicima. Žena je filozof po zanimanju. Nisam nigdje našla na kojem principu funkcionira taj preparat. Ne bih htjela biti negativna ovdje, ipak je placebo često dobar lijek.

----------


## Jill

Čujte, ja sam iz Srbije, čitam sve moguće novosti i forume i nikad dosad za ovo nisam čula. Verujem da je nešto što ne može da škodi, ali da baš ovoliko pomaže e u to nisam sigurna. Ova potvrda Zavoda za zaštitu zdravlja govori samo to da preparat nije škodljiv, ne može baš da "ubije", ali tek bi nekakav Zavod za lekove mogao dati pravu potvrdu da je ovo zaista lek za sve ono za šta tvrdi da leči. S obzirom na uspeh kojim se Božidarka hvali to ne bi bilo teško utvrditi. A malo mi je i čudno da takav uspeh postiže, lek postoji već 10 godina, a ovde se o tome ama baš ništa ne zna. Cure uzdržite se od bacanja para, dok se ovaj lek zaista ne dokaže   :Wink:

----------


## teacher

Mislim da si u pravu, Jill.

----------


## teacher

Što ima kod vas novoga, curke? Ja sam popila 3. Fitosanovu terapiju. Nakon par dana dobila sam mengu koja je dosta obilna, obilnija nego inače. Svašta je već izašlo iz mene pa se nadam dobrim vijestima na uzv-u budući je i ginica rekla da bi tokom M mogli miomi otići ako čaj djeluje tako. Ovaj tjedan počinjem piti 4. terapiju.

----------


## Bebel

*teacher* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre rezultate.
Ja sam u fazi "zastoja".
Moje M su stravično pojačane nakon kiretaže i rekiretaže. Ugrušci strašni  :Sad:  
Mislila sam obaviti kompletne pretrage hormona (spolni+štitnjača) u zadnjem ciklusu, ali nisam uspjela zbog posla. 
Nekako sam u fazi maldušnosti i najradije bi preskočila ovu godinu s postupcima, ali godine stišću. Treba mi malo vremana za mene i sad nemam pojma kad i kako dalje. 
Ma, bit će bolje... Mora!

----------


## teacher

Bebel, i ja tebi želim da stvari krenu na bolje. A ovo za obilne M..Možda ti je to od mioma ako je dobro prokrvljen. Tko zna jel bi ti tako bilo da si bila samo na vakumskoj kiretaži. Meni je ova M prva od kiretaže (a ona je bila u 5. mj.) koja je obilnija, ali mislim da je to baš od tih čajeva.

----------


## rozalija

Ja sam danas bila na prvom UZV za Maribor kod svog ginića u Mostaru da vidimo ima li kavih cisti i folikula > od 10mm. Uglavnom danas na 27 DC folikuli na lijevom jajniku 3mm a na desnom 2mm, enometrij uredan pravilan trolinijski 3,3 mm. Uglavnom sve je ok, cista nema osim toga što mi je danas doktor rekao da ima jedan mali miom 0,5 cm koji mi do sada niko nije vidio a bila na pregledu u 11 mjesecu/09 i sve bilo ok.

E sada koliko je taj miom zabrinjavajući za moj postupak u Mariboru i da li se on mogao pojaviti od kontracepcije koju sam pila 1,5 mjesec, recite plizzzzzzzzzz cure.

----------


## curka

Ništa ne brini, taj tvoj miom je stvarno malen ! Moj je bio 3,5 -4 cm i dr ga nije htio vaditi.  Sada sam u 5-om mj. trudnoće s blizancima  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bebel

*Rozi*, tvoj miom je mali i kako *curka* kaže nemoj se zabrinjavati i samo hrabro dalje.
Općenito kažu da uzrok nastanka mioma baš i nije poznat. 
Meni je nakon dvije pune stimulacije narastao sa 25x27 na 25x40 tako da mislim da kontracepcija nije uzrok jer sam ja više od 2g u MPO vodama.
Samo se ti opusti i MB bebica(e) stiže(u)  :Love:

----------


## teacher

Vidim da se ova tema definitivno ugasila pa da ju malo podignem sa odličnom vijesti-trudna sam 9 tjedana!  :Very Happy:   :Zaljubljen:   :Klap:   :Wink: 
I ja sam jedan dokaz da se bez problema može zatrudniti s njima. Ne  treba odmah poslušat dr.-e i ići pod nož. Uspjelo nam od drugog pokušaja. Zasada je trudnoća za 5, kako je dr. rekla, unatoč miomima. Možda ću morati mirovati od 16. tjedna, al to će se još vidjeti. Čajeve sam pila sve dok nisam saznala da sam trudna-popila 3 i pol kure. Miomi nisu narasli i mislim da su čajevi tu imali isto ulogu, nadam se da ni dalje neće rasti. Dr. je spomenula da na Jamajci ima puno žena sa miomima koje iznesu bez problema trudnoće tako da se sad više ne bih toliko zamarala s njima. Odlazim s ove teme na one puno sretnije i svima želim bebice što prije! :Bye:

----------


## Bebel

*teacher 

Predivno
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsku trudnoću.
*

----------


## m arta

sad kad sam pročitala obadvije teme "miomi" mogla bi malo podići temu i pitati jel ima kakvih novosti?

ja sam imala 25.02.2009. laparaskopiju mioma, naravno da su mi se počeli vračati već u 09.-10./2009. 
u potpisu se vidi šta sam do sada prošla.
u KBO mi je dr neodređeno spominjao "aha to je miomatozna maternica" nakon svakog neuspjelog postupka i uvijek se iznenadio što nije uspjelo.
podigla sam 12 decepaptxla i 30 gonala, ali pošto su godišnji još nisam bila kod dr za dogovor za postupak. to bi mi bila prva "prava" stimulacija, ako ne računam Klomifen.

VV ću sad ipak prologirati jer sam sad ovdje dobila lijekove.

sad me brine šta ako mi se od ove jake stimulacije razbuktaju miomi?  :Sad: 

u međuvremenu sam bila na VV, pošto sam u KBO bila na listi čekanja za lijekove, pa sam htjela drugo mišljenje i neku promjenu.
uglavnom, dr na VV mi je rekao da su miomi veliki problem i da je rizik ići sa jakom stimulacijom jer bi se miomi mogli razbukatiti, pa nek se javim krajem 09.mj. za dogovor za postupak, a onda će odlučiti kakvu će stimulaciju primjeniti. po njemu Klomifen nije bio loš jer je "blaga" stimulacija.

----------


## m arta

vidim da mi se redosljed rečenica malo pobrkao

----------


## m arta

još da napomenem, da sam nakon što me dr na VV prilično uplašio u vezi mioma počela uzimati ulje crnog kima i ulje konoplje po preporuci jednog travara iz Baranje (inače iz Vojvodine došao).

e da, čitam da se vrkuta ne smije piti kod mioma. ja sam baš dosta čitala o vrkuti prije nego sam ju počela piti i nigdje to nisam pričitala. sad mislim možda mi je i ona poremetila miome ako je to istina. :Sad: 

o Bože, kako se hvatam za svaku slamku. :Sad:

----------


## Anele

Evo i mene da se malo javim!! Aktivna miomašica već nekoliko godina!! Na prethodnim stranicama sam već pisala kaj sve imam, ali ajde da ponovim: nekoliko subseroznih do 2,5 cm, nekoliko intramuralnih do 1,5 cm i imala sam do nedugoi tri submukozna mioma do 1 cm. Submukozne miome sam nakon brojnih konzultacija operirala!! Nakon nekoliko mjeseci pokušavanja ostala sam trudna, sad sam u 4 mjesecu i miomi su zasad stabilni!!  :Smile:  

*m arta* - želim ti uspjeh, sa miomima se svakako može ostati trudan, možda duže treba, ali može se! I teacher je primjer! Kod tebe je malo problem u toj stimulaciji, ali ja se nadam da će pronaći za tebe nešto što neće biti toliko agresivno za miome. 
*babel* - kako je kod tebe sad?

Pozz cure!!

----------


## mare41

m arta, moj intramuralni se samo neznatno povećao od punoooo menopura i decapeptyla, nije mu naškodilo, al možda jer je manji - bio je 1,5, sad je oko 2 cm, i stoji na tome, držim ti fige!

----------


## đurđa76

podižem temu
kakvih imamo pozitivnih rezultata nakon alternativnih terapija.?moj podstanar je intramuralni,5 cm(prije mjesec dana je bio 3 cm ali je pod utjecajem estrofema kod pripreme za transfer naglo porastao),počela sam sa mješavinom lanenih sjemenki i meda ,zna li netko koliko se to dugo pije,negdje sam čitala da se radi pauza od tjedan dana,ima li netko točne upute.i da stavljam i obloge od ricinusovog ulja

----------


## đurđa76

http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/a...ikaabr.hr&nm=8

----------


## đurđa76

Dobrobiti ove metode uključuju samu neinvazivnu prirodu postupka, pacijentice se u kratkom vremenu oporave (već se sljedeći dan mogu vratiti svojim svakodnevnim aktivnostima) i nije bolan.  Miomi su dobroćudne izrasline nastale iz glatkog mišićnog tkiva maternice. Javljaju se kod 20 do 50 posto svih žena, a svaka treća žena nakon 35. godine života ima miom. Mogu rasti na različitim dijelovima maternice.  Mogu uzrokovati mnoge tegobe kao što je produljeno i obilno menstrualno krvarenje koje može čak dovesti do anemije, jaku bol i pritisak u zdjelici, bol prilikom spolnog odnosa, probleme pri začeću ili komplikacije za vrijeme trudnoće.  Ženama je na raspolaganju nekoliko tretmana, od kontracepcijskih pilula do histerektomije u težim slučajevima (uklanjanje maternice).  Međutim, sada je pacijenticama dostupna nova neinvazivna tehnika usmjerenog ultrazvuka kojom se uklanjaju miomi.  Istraživači američke Klinike Mayo su primijenili ovu metodu na 119 ispitanica. Godinu dana nakon tretmana, 74 posto žena je osjetilo "odlično poboljšanje" simptoma, dok je 16 posto zamijetilo "poprilično poboljšanje".  "Kod otprilike osam posto ispitanica bio je potreban neki drugi oblik rješavanja problema mioma unutar godine dana, što je jednaki postotak žena koje su trebale ponovljeno liječenje u prethodnim studijama nakon miomektomije. Liječenje usmjerenim ultrazvukom je druga održiva opcija tretiranja mioma" objasnila je doktorica intervencijske radiologije na Klinici Mayo Gina Hesley.  Dobrobiti ove metode uključuju samu neinvazivnu prirodu postupka, pacijentice se u kratkom vremenu oporave (već se sljedeći dan mogu vratiti svojim svakodnevnim aktivnostima) i nije bolan. Stručnjaci ističu kako se samo može osjetiti toplina ultrazvuka prilikom tretmana.  S druge strane, minus ove tehnike liječenja je što traje nekoliko sati, a bolesnice leže na trbuhu u MR uređaju i lagano su sedatirane.  "Liječenje je vrlo uzbudljivo i inovativno, ali postoje određena ograničenja. S obzirom da su potrebna dva do tri sata kako bi se uklonio jedan miom, ova metoda nije praktična za žene koje imaju maternicu prepunu velikim miomima", ocijenio je doktor John Lipman, koji je komentirao liječenje.  K. Horvat      * Datum objave: 17.03.2010.

----------


## đurđa76

> http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/a...ikaabr.hr&nm=8


 ovo sam krivo stavila ali ima i tu nekih informacija

----------


## đurđa76

> Dobrobiti ove metode uključuju samu neinvazivnu prirodu postupka, pacijentice se u kratkom vremenu oporave (već se sljedeći dan mogu vratiti svojim svakodnevnim aktivnostima) i nije bolan.  Miomi su dobroćudne izrasline nastale iz glatkog mišićnog tkiva maternice. Javljaju se kod 20 do 50 posto svih žena, a svaka treća žena nakon 35. godine života ima miom. Mogu rasti na različitim dijelovima maternice.  Mogu uzrokovati mnoge tegobe kao što je produljeno i obilno menstrualno krvarenje koje može čak dovesti do anemije, jaku bol i pritisak u zdjelici, bol prilikom spolnog odnosa, probleme pri začeću ili komplikacije za vrijeme trudnoće.  Ženama je na raspolaganju nekoliko tretmana, od kontracepcijskih pilula do histerektomije u težim slučajevima (uklanjanje maternice).  Međutim, sada je pacijenticama dostupna nova neinvazivna tehnika usmjerenog ultrazvuka kojom se uklanjaju miomi.  Istraživači američke Klinike Mayo su primijenili ovu metodu na 119 ispitanica. Godinu dana nakon tretmana, 74 posto žena je osjetilo "odlično poboljšanje" simptoma, dok je 16 posto zamijetilo "poprilično poboljšanje".  "Kod otprilike osam posto ispitanica bio je potreban neki drugi oblik rješavanja problema mioma unutar godine dana, što je jednaki postotak žena koje su trebale ponovljeno liječenje u prethodnim studijama nakon miomektomije. Liječenje usmjerenim ultrazvukom je druga održiva opcija tretiranja mioma" objasnila je doktorica intervencijske radiologije na Klinici Mayo Gina Hesley.  Dobrobiti ove metode uključuju samu neinvazivnu prirodu postupka, pacijentice se u kratkom vremenu oporave (već se sljedeći dan mogu vratiti svojim svakodnevnim aktivnostima) i nije bolan. Stručnjaci ističu kako se samo može osjetiti toplina ultrazvuka prilikom tretmana.  S druge strane, minus ove tehnike liječenja je što traje nekoliko sati, a bolesnice leže na trbuhu u MR uređaju i lagano su sedatirane.  "Liječenje je vrlo uzbudljivo i inovativno, ali postoje određena ograničenja. S obzirom da su potrebna dva do tri sata kako bi se uklonio jedan miom, ova metoda nije praktična za žene koje imaju maternicu prepunu velikim miomima", ocijenio je doktor John Lipman, koji je komentirao liječenje.  K. Horvat      * Datum objave: 17.03.2010.


 jel netko čuo za ovo,radi li se to kod nas

----------


## Gabi

Nisam čula za ovo.
Ja sam borbu s miomima započela embolizacijom. Imam 3 kom. od 4-6 cm.  Šest tjedana nakon embolizacije miomi su se smanjili za cca 1-1,5 cm. Nedostatak: godinu dana ni pomisliti na trudnoću zbog zračenja. 
Čekam kako će se sve razvijati i nadam se da neću morati još i na klasičnu operaciju prije IVF-a jer bi to značilo još i 6 mjeseci pauze nakon operacije.
Ovo su riječi liječnika kod kojeg sam radila emoblizaciju, ako nekog zanima: " Metoda embolizacije podrazumijeva izrazito selektivan pristup kateterom  preko kojega se unutar ogranaka arterija za miom/miome injiciraju tzv.  materijali za embolizaciju koji dovode do prestanka protoka krvi u tom  području, dok arterije za maternicu ostaju prohodne."

----------


## Mojca

Ovo što je Đurđa napisala zvuči zanimljivo. I lako!
Ja sam čula (nisam probala, divim se svima koji jesu) da miomi odlaze s višetjednim postom (gladovanjem). Ima neki tip u Sloveniji koji vodi grupna gladovanja, čitala sam njegovu knjigu, post rješava stotine problema, ako je tko zainteresiran, šaljem podatke na pp.  :Smile:  

Ja osobno imam tri intramuralca različitih veličina... nakon svih vaših postova odlučila sam ići na 3D UZV, prije MPO. Ima netko preporuku kud otići? Hvala.

----------


## Malllena

Citajuci ovo nisam odoljela da ne napisem svoje iskustvo...u 7 mj ove god primjetila sam da mi trbuh raste pa sam otisla na ginekoloski pregled,kad tamo sok imate tumor...objasnjenje 0 bodova.izbezumljena izlazim van i citam nalaz na kojem pise tumor jajnika.Narucim se u Zg kod doktora Kernera koji je u mom slucaju bio poput anđela i uz puno truda i pretraga koje su bile uzalud jer jajnik nije nasao posalje mr na MR abdomena i napokon jajnok na vidiku,dijagnoza miom na maternici 18 x 10 cm,hitna operacija jer je ogroman i pretisce sve organe...pitanje je bilo dal ce se uspjet spasit maternica...nisam jos rodila.Buđenje u sok sobi,maternica otvarana al spasena...olaksanje...sad cekam ultazvuk da vidim dal je sve zaraslo...

----------


## zlatta

> još da napomenem, da sam nakon što me dr na VV prilično uplašio u vezi mioma počela uzimati ulje crnog kima i ulje konoplje po preporuci jednog travara iz Baranje (inače iz Vojvodine došao).
> 
> e da, čitam da se vrkuta ne smije piti kod mioma. ja sam baš dosta čitala o vrkuti prije nego sam ju počela piti i nigdje to nisam pričitala. sad mislim možda mi je i ona poremetila miome ako je to istina.
> 
> o Bože, kako se hvatam za svaku slamku.


marta, gdje si pročitala da se vrkuta ne smije piti kod mioma? sada si me zabrinula, ja sam pred ovaj ciklus, kao i ovaj ciklus (sada sam prestala) pila vrkutu i cijeli ovaj ciklus imam smeđe pranje, a danas mi je 18.d.c. I ja sam to isto pomalo povezivala sa vrkutom jer ništa drugo nisam koristila?? imam miom na maternici, oko 2 cm.

----------


## teacher

Da se javim nakon dugo vremena...Dijagnoza:uterus miomatosus-maternica puna mioma sve tri vrste,od toga 3 submukozna,navodno "najgora".Predlagali mi operaciju posebno zbog jednog submukoznog, ali nisam htjela. Iza mene je jedan spontani i ponovna trudnoća nakon 2. pokušaja koja završava najdražom bebicom. Dakle...Moguće je sve i uz najcrnje dijagnoze. Sve koje imate manje mioma nego ja, nemojte odustati!

----------


## zlatta

i da, kako ti je "poremetila miome"?

----------


## m arta

zlatta, iskreno, toliko toga sam čitala da više ne znam šta sam tada pročitala i gdje, ali sam se isto šokirala, kao što sam i napisala, jer  kad sam počinjala piti taj čaj, nigdje to nisam  pročitala.......

a mislim, ali samo "mislim" što znači ne mora biti, da su mi se miomi vratili zbog toga.
al ko zna zbog čega su mi se vratili, i to nakon sedam mjeseci od operacije.

imala sam punu matericu mioma, da su mi jedan dr i jedna dr bez ikakvog pitanja i savjetovanja rekli da sve treba van! ja u šoku gledam u njih dvoje, kažem, šta van, pa ja pokušavam ostati trudna, a oni se pogledaju i kao nek se javim svom dr.
njihovo ponašanje povezujem i sa time što sam ja išla privatno kod jedne dr koju oni znaju i kad su vidjeli njen pečat i potpis, su se samo pogledavali.

ja sam se vratila toj mojoj dr, koja me onda uputila u ambulantu ASA, jer je znala moje namjere, zato me i poslala u bolnicu na color dopler, da potvrdi njene sumnje.
tako sam došla kod dr koji me operirao i kod kojeg sam kasnije išla u postupke.

al od kad su mi se vratili miomi, nisu mi ponovo sugerirali operaciju, ali sad sigurno ni ja ne bi bila za, jer sam tek naknadno pročitala da mnogi niti ne idu na operaciju zbog mioma.

ako sam ti išta pomogla.....

----------


## zlatta

marta, hvala na odgovoru, meni je miom narastao nakon kiretaže, a sada već dugo nisam niti bila na uzv (6 mj) pa ustvari niti ne znam koliki je.
a to glede vrkute i meni je sumnjivo, već sam napisala da imam spotting još uvijek, a danas mi je 18.d.c., i na temi marulja i vrkuta sam pročitala još nekoliko javljanja da im se to dogodilo, ali nikome nije baš ovako dugo, tako da i ja to povezujem s miomom.

----------


## zlatta

podižem temu iz prašine, pitanjem da li je od tada tko s miomatoznom maternicom išao u stimulaciju i kako je prošlo??

----------


## meca72

i to isto pitanje i ja postavljam i jako mi je vazno, jer cini mi se odkako sam pocela sa stimulacijama svaki put mi pronadju po jedan miom vise...

----------


## zlatta

zaista, zar nitko nema što napisati??

----------


## Jelena

Ja imam miome i išla sam u stimulaciju. Nisam ostala trudna, ali mi nije jasno ustvari što vas interesira. Miomi rastu, al rastu i ako ne idete u sitmulaciju. Kod mene je jedan IVFovac mišljenja da bih trebala ići provjeriti je li to za operaciju, dok drugi IVFovci misle da ne treba dirati.

----------


## Mojca

Prije svega treba vijdjeti o kpjem se položaju mioma radi, da li su subserozni (na mišićnoj stijenci maternice), intramuralni (unutar materične stijenke) ili submukozni (ispod sluznice maternice).
Ja sam s miomatoznom (intramuralni miomi) maternicom prošla stimulaciju i u 19. tjednu trudnoće sam. Miomi su nešto sitno rasli i u stimulaciji, a i nešto više u ovih 19tjedana (najveći je sad oko 5 cm, na početki je bio oko 2 cm), a kažu da se nakon 20. tjedna miomi smanjuju, živi bili pa vidjeli.  :Smile:  
Prije postupka bila sam kod 4 različita IVF-ovca i svi su rekli da miomi nisu prepreka niti postupku, niti trudnoći, ali da mogu stvarati probleme kod poroda, pa se zbog njih često ide na carski. E sad, mnoga iskustva govore da to nije nužno, jer oni često i nestanu do kraja trudnoće (opet ovisno o položaju). 

Eto Zlatta, to su moja iskustva. Nadam se da će pomoći.  :Smile:

----------


## nina32

Hej, meni su na drugoj fulikulometriji otkrili submukozni miom od 1 cm za kojeg kažu da ga ne bi dirali jer je mali.

----------


## mistic

Meni je dr. na jednom pregledu rekao "Jel znate da imate miom?" i ništa nije drugo komentirao. Nakon toga sam bila na stimulaciji...njega više brine polip kojeg imam i kaže da ga trebam ukloniti...

----------


## venddy

Ja sam danas saznala da imam miom. U stvari ni sam dr nije siguran da li je polip ili miom pa me naručio zadnji dan slijedeće M da dođem. Kako do sada nisam imala s tim problema a ni previše saznanja o tome, mučim se koliko mi to može smetati u postupku? Vidim da neke od vas spominju povezanost mioma i kiretaže a ja sam je imala u siječnju. Ako bude slučajno potrebna histeroskopija koliko trebam čekat da bih išla u novi ivf?

----------


## Snekica

2-3 ciklusa. tako je bilo meni rečeno. ja sam imala polip koji se prepolovio (?) i dr mi je rekao da ne idem na postupke ne bi ga trebalo ni dirati jer je bio stvarno malo (7mm) ali s obzirom na postupke da je bolje da je sve čisto jer može smetati zametku da se ugnjezdi. to je njegov odgovor. u 12/2010 sam operirana a u 3/2011 sam bila u postupku nadam se da će ti sve biti na kraju u redu.

----------


## u zdravom telu zdrav duh

Drage moje, iako sam sebi rekla da necu ucestvovati u forumima i da necu pricati sa ljudima o "miomirima" jer ne zelim da priznam njegovo postojanje (ne zelim da ga osvestim), ipak sam osecala da postoje neke informacije koje bih mozda trebala da podelim sa zenama. 

Ja sam inace iz Beograda, i pre mesec dana mi je dijaknostikovana ova dosada bozija. Naravno, odmah sam se bacila na internet. Gugl mi je postao najbolji prijatelj, i moram da kazem da sam naisla na mnogo vise foruma i clanaka iz Hrvatske nego iz Srbije. Bilo kako bilo, sa svih ti foruma i clanaka sam saznala da to sve moze da se regulise cajevima (koje tek treba da probam) i ishranom. Kako sam cekala da mi se uradi detaljna dijagnoza i da razgovaram sa lekarima, ja sam odlucila da prvo izmenim ishranu. Uradila sam onako kako su me savetovali regionalni sajtovi (iz sr i hr) i bacila se na soju svom snagom, kao i ostale makrobioticke i vegetarijanske bljuvotine. vidim ja da tamo pise da su to namirnice sa fitoestrogenom i da to kao zamenjuje estrogen. I sad razmisljam ja "pa ako se ovo go*no hrani estrogenom, znaci da ne treba dodatni estrogen da unosim" i ukucam na guglu "low estrogen food" i izbaci mi sve suprotno od onogo sto sam citala da treba... I odem juce u privatnu ordinaciju na konsultacije, kod jedne divne doktorice koja je i ginekolog i akupunkturolog, ali ima holisticki pristup lecenju. Mislila sam da krenem sa akupunkturom (inace, direktor "narodnog fronta" kod koga sam bila na konsultacijama je odmah rekao "operacija!" ali kad sam ja krenula da pricam 100 na sat kako necu jer mi ne pravi ama bas nikakve probleme, meca redovna, sve ok,  i kako hocu prvo tri meseca sa cajevima i alternativom da probam, on je crko od smeha i rekao "ajde, probaj, moze tri meseca, ali samo ce biti veci, sto je opet meni lakse da operisem" na sta sam mu ja rekla "eto vidite, ja zapravo mislim na vas, da vam olaksam!" i lepo otisla kuci, pa cu doci za tri meseca) 

Dakle, evo sta je ova privatna doktorica meni rekla: NIKAKO soju! NIKAKO namirnice sa fitoestrogenom! To samo poboljsava rad jajnika i nadodaje estrogen. ISKLJUCIVO namirnice koje nemaju fitoestrogena (to mozete guglovati). Pored toga, NIKAKO masnu hranu, narocito zasicene masnoce (to su one iz cipseva, grickalica i tih gluposti). Ali ni sa tim ne treba preterivati. Masna hrana potpomaze rad janika, samim tim i prozvodnju estrogena. Zato se premrsavim devojkama savetuje da jedu masno, ne da bi se ugojile, nego da bi im jajnici pravilno radili. Takodje, rekla je NIKAKO akupunktura. (e tu sam se odusevila, jer mogla je opusteno da mi uzme pare za to, al eto postena je zena). Naime, akupunkturom se samo stimulise rad odredjenog organa, tako da bi se jajnici jos vise zaradili i prizvodili jos vise estrogena. Dakle, uzrok je taj glupavi visak estrogena i samo ga treba smanjiti da to cudo ne bi raslo ili se ponovo javljalo nakon operacije.

Sto se tice cajeva, jos uvek nisam nista pocela. Nasla sam neku fitoterapeutkinju sa kojom za par dana treba da se vidim, ali mi se preko telefona nije dopala. Nisam joj ni rekla koji je miom, nit koliki je (a veliki je oko 13x11 cm, i intramuralni, na prednjem zidu materice) i odmah je krenula "ooo, pa nema problema, saniracemo mi to, imam ja terapiju!". Nekako verujem da je svako individua za sebe i ono sto pomaze meni, mozda ne pomaze nekom drugom. Sad, videcu kakva je kad se upoznamo, i videcu koliko ce novca da trazi. Ne pada mi na pamet da dajem ogromne svote novca za mesavinu biljaka koju mogu da kupim u bilo kojoj biljnoj apoteci.

E sad, ja sam igrom slucaja cula za jedan manastir u Bosni, gde monahinje pripremaju cajeve vec decenijama, i svi okolni lekari salju pacijentkinje kod njih. To je udruzenje Klanjateljice (imaju i svoj sajt, guglujte ih) i na sajtu imate mapu manastira u Hrvatskoj i Bosni, ima kontakt telefoni. Ja sam ih zvala, kazu da prave cajeve za miome i za par nedelja cu lepo da odem i da narucim (mora licno, da biste im dale sve detalje). Ova moja privatna doktorica, kad sam joj rekla za manastir, je rekla da obavezno to probam, jer veoma cesto se desava da cajevi spravljeni u manastiru bolje pomazu nego isti ti cajevi spravljeni u regularnoj biljnoj apoteci. E sad, pretpostavljam da takvih manastira ima i kod nas, ali moracu malo da proguglam.

Eto, nadam se da sam makar nekom pomogla. I jos jedna stvar: doktorica mi je rekla sledece: "Pa da, visak estrogena se obicno desava izuzetno lepim zenama, jer je upravo on zaduzen za lepotu i zenstvenost"  :Smile: )))))))

Pozdrav!

----------


## helloo

ima li tko iskustva sa intraligamentarnim miomom?? ja imam jedan od 43 mm desno straga iza jajnika........plus jos dva manja od 15 i 12 mmm intramularna.nisam se mogla nacuditi kad sam cula dijagnozu,jer imam 28 godina.za miome sam cula prije, jedino kod zena u menopauzi,,i dalje pokusavam i nemogu shvatit pa zastoo...no gdje god citala koga kog pitala nitko nema pravih odgovora,,zar je moguce da postoji u medicini nesto tako rasireno a da se nezna ni kako ni zasto ni sta cemo s njima..no eto tako je kako je ..ostaje samo pitanje sta sad.dr. mi ne preporucuje operaciju jer ona sama nosi rizik priraslica,oziljaka,upala itd sto bi moglo biti pogubno za trudnocu..i znaci sta da sad samo mirno cekam da oni i dalje rastu..pa gdje je tek smisao tome..

----------


## Jelena

helloo, nisu miomi rezervirani za žene u menopauzi. isto tako nije jednoznačno je li nešto za operaciju ili nije, tu se nailazi na različita mišljenja liječnika. u prehranu duboko sumnjam da možeš nešto promjenom prehrane napraviti. Pokušalo nas je dosta ovdje, nisam primijetila da se ikome nešto bitno promijenilo u životu.

Mi nismo liječnici ovdje i nikako ne treba uzeti zdravo za gotovo naše mišljenje, ali ja bih odgađala operaciju koliko ide, a na trudnoću bih se odlučila čim prije. Ne znam jesi li slučajno uletila na MPO topic, ili ste na početku borbe s neplodnosti. Kako god, što ranije na trudnoću.

----------


## helloo

za sad nisam u borbi s neplodnosti,no kako stvari stoje i to me ceka..nisam trenutno ni u 'situaciji za trudnocu',tako da za sad ni od toga nista,preostaje mi samo cekati ,a to me doslovno dovodi do ludila..cekam sto?da narastu,sami od sebe nece proci,u neke alternative bas i nevjerujem,,mada da nekazem da nisam sve pokusala pijem neki 'caj',,pokusavam shvatiti kako je uopce doslo do toga,jer ako neznamo uzrok nemozemo naci ni lijek...dr.objasnjava nastanak mioma u mojoj dobi time sto nisam ostala trudna do sada a maternica je vec odavno bila spremna za tu funkciju...nisam nikad koristila ni hormonske tbl.sto neki navode kao moguci uzrok.uglavnom opcije mi nisu 'svijetle ' :Sad:

----------


## helpmum

Nedavno mi je jedan travar "Ferencic" iz Velike Gorice rekao da su miomi tumori i da nije uredu kada ih lijecnici zanemaruju dok ne narastu "velicine djecje gave" nego da se treba raditi na njihovom uklanjanju. Inace, pobornik sam prirode i svih prirodnih stvari tako da vjerujem kako nista ne skodi ako se proba sa nekim cajem, jer caj sigurno nece ostetiti ako ne pomogne. Inace ima i ovaj site : http://snagabilja.com/lecenje-biljem...-materice.html sa kojeg sam ja primjenila terapiju pa cu vam javiti rezultate. Nisam koristila rusu 2 tjedna kako je navedeno jer se travari spore oko njene upotrebe. Samo primjenjujem ostalo i do kraja ovog tjedna sam gotova pa cu na pregled i javim vam svoju situaciju. Inace, za miome, odnosno u borbi protiv mioma su jako dobri stolisnik i neven. Zena koja radi sa cajevima mi je rekla da treba piti sto vise, na litre stolisnika i da on ocisti miome. Ovaj travar Momcilo, sto sam stavila ovaj site, odgovori na pitanja putem maila i fer mi je sto je stavio recepte vez tajni i neznam kakvog skrivanja nego full otvoreno iako se moze i od njega narucivati. Odmah mi je ulio povjerenje. Za casne sestre sam i ja cula i bas cu ih kontaktirati kada zavrsim ovu terapiju koja inace traje 10 dana. Sa biljem i vjerom mislim da se puno lakse otjera zlo nego sa medicinom koja pola toga unisti a najcesce ne pomogne.

----------


## Snekica

Drage moje, kad sam vidjela da se opet tema pokrenula protrnula sam pa bih nešto napisala. 
Imam jednu jako dobru prijateljicu. Dugo nije mogla dobiti drugo dijete (x-godina) i na moj nagovor krenula je na razgovor kod MPO liječnika u ZG. Tamo joj je otkriven mali miom. Nekoliko mj. kasnije ide na drugu kontrolu sa svim zatraženim nalazima, utvrđen joj je sarkoma, nakon 2 operacije stanje se naglo pogoršalo, otkrivene su joj "fleke" na plućima i sad se bori za goli život. Napominjem da je od prvog doticaja s liječnikom od tada prošlo 1,5g., da je već 6 mj pod kemoterapijom, i da su joj kod nas govorili da "_nije to ništa strašno_".  
Moj doktor koji mi je micao polip s maternice, rekao je da to nije zabrinjavajuće, ali i to da mu tu nije mjesto. 
Ovaj moj post će možda zvučati uznemirujuće za neke, ali nemojte se smesti kad vam kažu da to nije ništa.
Za početak probajte s biljem (uvijek sam za to), ali ako ne ide na bolje kroz neko vrijeme, mičite to iz sebe.

----------


## Jelena

Miomi postaju maligni u manje od 0,5% slučajeva. Svaka intervencija u abdomenu je rizik za nastanak priraslica, koje mogu imati vrlo neugodne posljedice, kod mene su dovele do zapletaja crijeva (ne od operacije mioma, ali druge intervencije u abdomenu). Stolisnik pijem cijeli život, doslovno mami za ljubav. Ima ona neki čarobni recept, al miomi su tu. Ponovit ću - za operaciju kod mene je 1 od 4 najpoznatijih liječnika. Podsjetit ću i na slučaj kada je dečko ostao bez noge kod operacije slijepog crijeva u Rijeci. Nema operacije koja ne nosi nužno i neki rizik sa sobom. Ne znači da će se nešto dogoditi, ali izvjestan rizik je uvijek prisutan.

----------


## thinkpink

> Podsjetit ću i na slučaj kada je dečko ostao bez noge kod operacije slijepog crijeva u Rijeci. Nema operacije koja ne nosi nužno i neki rizik sa sobom. Ne znači da će se nešto dogoditi, ali izvjestan rizik je uvijek prisutan.


konačno da od silnih foruma na kojima pišem naiđem na identično mišljenje kao što je moje.
eto, jako često vidim da se o anestezijama i operacijama piše na prilično opušten način. najgore mi je pročitati da netko ide na "rutinsku operaciju"...moj dragi ukućan je u 23-oj godini imao rutinsku operaciju nakon koje je ostao 3 mjeseca nepokretan. neka viša sila ili ne znam što ga je diglo iz kreveta /medicina nije/.

meni je većina doktora rekla da ne diram miome, imam ih 7-8 povećih zadnjih 10 godina. jedan mi je sugerirao operaciju, a drugi je bio iskren i rekao da kirurg može imati loš dan...kao uostalom i svaki čovjek koji radi svoj posao i da on ženi koja nije rodila ne bi čačkao po maternici ako nije životno ugrožena.

prirodnu trudnoću sam iz prvog pokušaja ostvarila prije 3 godine, missed u 09-tom tjednu...i onda...povećanje mioma, endometrioza, začepljeni jajovodi /nakon kiretaže naravno/.

ivf uspjeva iz 3-eg pokušaja /prirodnjak/. sad guram 19+1. miomi rastu, rade cirkus u trbuhu, ali ja ležim i slušam doktore. imam dva na ušću maternice koji su sada svaki po 5 cm, ostali oko 3-4 cm. kažu da nisam nego za carski rez. beba je nekoliko dana naprednija pa vjerujem da je veliki borac i da će sve biti dobro.

sutra sam na važnom pregledu pa ćemo vidjeti što i kako dalje.

----------


## thinkpink

i da pokušala sam razne varijante čajeva, bioenergiju, potpunu promjenu prehrane, bila vrlo disciplinirana sigurnih godinu dana. miomi su se samo povećali.

sretno svima kojima alternativa upali, meni eto nije.

na kraju sam samo posebnom prehranom iscrpila tijelo jer sam i inače ekstra mršavica, a nakon svega sam samo još kile izgubila i izgledala kao avet. da ne govorim o nervozi koja me pratila i bila sam ljuta na to što sam morala kontrolirati prehranu a inače sam veliki gurman.

----------


## Snekica

thinkpink, žao mi je što ti se to dešavalo! Zaista! Zato sam i napisala, probati s prirodom, a ako ona ne upali, onda micati, naravno, ako se smije dirati. 
Od 5 doktora, 4 će reći drugačije. Nažalost. to je takva "praksa" ne samo kod nas, već i u sređenijim državama od naše.

----------


## Mali Bubi

Veliki pozdrav svima, ovo je moj prvi post pa se unaprijed ispičavam na eventualnim pogreškama.

Molim vas za iskustva histeroskopske ablacije mioma u KBC Ri... sve je dobro došlo. 
Moj miom (tip 1 - 50% submukozno, 50% intramuralno) je smješten u rogu, onemogućava implantaciju, imam zaista neizdržive bolove (povraćanje, nesvjestica) uz izljeve, anemiju... Ni jedne sekunde ne dvojim o nužnosti zahvata, ali obzirom na lokaciju mioma svijesna sam rizika, a imam 38.
Alternativu sam iscrpila... miom raste, adenomioza je tu  :Sad:

----------


## antony34

Cure imam pitanje i trebam pomoc. Naime imam miom i razmisljam da bi isla na operaciju da mi ga izvade. Zanima me da li on radi probleme pa se nece primiti ili da ga ostavin? Pomagajte.

----------


## zadnjivoz

Molim Vas ako moze da me posavjetuje : Na nalazu mi pise ispod endometrija opisa "straga zanemariv fibrom 2.0 koji komprimira cavum" Sta to znaci?? Je li to miom i koji je od tih submukoznih ili supre..?? Prepreka za trudnocu kakva je prognoza, moj dr ni rijeci nije rekao tek sad procitam!

----------


## antony34

Zadnjivoz eto i ja imam miom al sam bila kod primriusa u Merkuru i rekao mi je da ga necemo dirati i da ne smeta za trudnocu. Probaj traziti drugo misljenje ili nek ti tvoj doktor objasni o cemu je rijec. Meni je moj soc gin trazio drugo misljenje i zato sam isla na Merkur. Nisam ni dugo cekala na pregled. Sretno.

----------

